# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## CptRena (1 Mai 2012 às 01:26)

Boa noite

Vamos agora no segundo aguaceiro da noite. O outro tendo ocorrido ontem (30 de Abril) pelas 2330J (aprox) e foi uma bela queda de água que durou até depois das 0000J.

A LaCrosse na Gafanha da Nazaré (1NM) já leva acumulados 2,79mm e agora mostra 11°C @ 76%, vento de SE 6 km/h.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mai 2012 às 01:39)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vão caindo também alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos, destaca-se a frescura da noite. Hoje, visto que há possibilidade de precipitação para aqui, os pluviómetros poderão começar já a registar.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mai 2012 às 10:02)

Por aqui já vai nos 3,7mm

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: 11,4ºC
Humidade: 85%
Vento: 7,9km/h de S
Rajada: 20,9km/h


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2012 às 10:52)

Bom Dia! 

Manhã de chuva fraca e vento moderado.
Acumulado de *4.3 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mai 2012 às 10:56)

Por cá 1,8mm


----------



## Paula (1 Mai 2012 às 12:10)

Bom dia!
A manhã começou com céu muito nublado, alguma chuva e vento fraco.

Por agora chove fraco


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2012 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde!!!

Neste momento muito escuro a Sueste, parece ter ouvido um trovão ao longe.
O 1º de Maio rendeu *7,0mm *de chuva.

Neste momento Vento com *RAJADAS FORTES* de *SUL* a *34km/h*, uns agradáveis *14,6ºC *e *70%* de humidade.

Será que vai passar algo aqui em Espinho ou arredores, o céu está a prometer.


----------



## Paula (1 Mai 2012 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

O vento aumentou de intensidade. O sol aparece de vez em quando, dando o ar da sua graça e a contrastar com um céu escuro


----------



## boneli (1 Mai 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde. Aqui por Braga volta a cair novo aguaceiro.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mai 2012 às 17:02)

Manhã de aguaceiros, agora o sol nos "entretantos" vai fazendo a sua aparição...acumulados *4,5mm* até agora...
No centro do Porto chovia com mais intensidade...parece-me a mim que o interior estará em vantagem hoje...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mai 2012 às 17:03)

Confirmo Boneli, bom aguaceiro cai neste momento e com bastante vento ao início deste.


----------



## Paula (1 Mai 2012 às 19:31)

Tarde de aguaceiros, por estes lados. Cai neste momento mais um.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mai 2012 às 21:10)

Por cá acumulou 2.1mm, de tarde manteve-se sem chover


----------



## Marcos André (1 Mai 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite
O mês de abril já fez a minha nascente voltar a ter água! Vamos lá ver se a chuva que vai cair em maio não irá estragar as culturas, Frio e chuva fora de época não favorece nada. Neste momento sigo com 8mm acumulados  e 13ºC. Vento fraco.
O dia de amanha parece que vai ser animado segundo as previsões.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempº mínima: *7.7 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *13.6 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *3.6 mm*

*Dados actuais
*
tempª 10.7 ºc 

Vento SE: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.6 hpa

Humidade: 86%


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2012 às 23:50)

Bom final de dia

Por aqui tem sido dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados (aqui de curta duração) e que me renderam *6,3 mm de precipitação*.
Tem sido um dia fresco, com céu muito nublado a encoberto (raramente se viu o sol - e mesmo assim timidamente) e com vento fraco a moderado constante, com rajadas, variando entre os quadrantes SSO (predominante ao final do dia) e SE.

*Hoje

Tmín: 6,6ºC (01.26h)
Tmáx: 14,7ºC (15.34h)
Vento médio máx: 25,6 km\h (12.35h)
Rajada máx: 37,4 km\h (13.17h)​*
*Atual

T: 10,4ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1011 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h de SE
Rajada atual: 7,9 km\h de SE​*


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mai 2012 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Dia marcado por diversos aguaceiros fracos e moderados, tendo caído um bem forte por volta das 17horas, fazendo-se acompanhar por vento moderado. Desde aí, não ocorreu mais precipitação.

De momento tudo calmo. 

Continuação de uma boa noite.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mai 2012 às 01:15)

Boa noite Pessoal,

Aceitam-se desde já apostas para acumulados desta Quarta-Feira no Baixo Minho c/ a actuação da depressão "Queenie"...

Actualmente e como diz e bem o nosso amigo ThaZouk, tudo calmo...

De salientar a temperatura mais alta esta noite: 11.5ºC (01H14 Local) e a Humidade relativa mais alta (76%).

Continuação de boa noite a todos que o Show só começa mesmo daqui algumas horas para as nossas bandas.....


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Depois de cerca de uma hora a chover de forma moderada a forte, acalmia por enquanto.

 Estão apenas 9,6º.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 09:35)

Bons dias, 

Chove bem por aqui, com intensidade e gotas grossas..


----------



## Iceberg (2 Mai 2012 às 10:20)

Aqui por Braga chovendo moderadamente e certinho desde as 08h30.

Tipicamente uma frente oclusa, sem convectividade associada.

Essa estará certamente assegurada mais a partir da tarde com o pós-frontal e o aquecimento diurno, agora ainda muito frio em todos os níveis da atmosfera. A verdadeira animação ainda está para chegar e durar nos próximos dias.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mai 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia promete ser bem animado. Ainda não parou de chover. Ora de modo franco, ora de modo mais forte, ela cá vai caindo certinha... 

E isto ainda não é nada... Venha de lá então essa animação...


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 12:46)

Boas, 

atingi agora os *10 mm* acumulados,chove neste momento com gotas bem grossas e de forma moderada!

Pelas previsões do IM os próximos dias prometem ser bem animados em especial no Norte/Centro.

Pelo satélite já é visível a formação de uma linha/frente ali perto do centro da depressão..


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mai 2012 às 12:56)

Por aqui também foi uma manhã de aguaceiros...acumulados já *8,3mm*...continua o sistema de rega ligado aqui pelas belas terras do norte...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mai 2012 às 12:58)

Iceberg disse:


> Aqui por Braga chovendo moderadamente e certinho desde as 08h30.
> 
> Tipicamente uma frente oclusa, sem convectividade associada.
> 
> Essa estará certamente assegurada mais a partir da tarde com o pós-frontal e o aquecimento diurno, agora ainda muito frio em todos os níveis da atmosfera. A verdadeira animação ainda está para chegar e durar nos próximos dias.




Boa tarde Iceberg,

Tens toda a razão o show já começou (precipitação estratiforme certinha c/ esta frente oclusa) mas a verdadeira animação está reservada e ainda para vir e podemos dizer que no Pós-Frontal tudo pode acontecer em qualquer parte da região c/ a convectividade associada.

Uma coisa é certa, até Sábado (05 Maio) não vejo dias de pasmaceira na nossa zona....

Aproveitem estes últimos dias frescos para a época porque tudo indica que o próximo fim de semana (12-13 Maio) será mais quente (Talvez o primeiro episódio de calor mais notável deste ano).

Fiquem bem....


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2012 às 13:20)

Boa Tarde! 

Sigo com um acumulado de *8.7 mm*
Rajada Máxima: *39.2 km/h*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2012 às 13:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vai chovendo bem, 14mm até ao momento.


----------



## 1337 (2 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Iceberg,
> 
> Tens toda a razão o show já começou (precipitação estratiforme certinha c/ esta frente oclusa) mas a verdadeira animação está reservada e ainda para vir e podemos dizer que no Pós-Frontal tudo pode acontecer em qualquer parte da região c/ a convectividade associada.
> 
> ...



Não sei onde ves isso, eu só vejo é o tempo a melhorar e pelas imagens de satélite não sei que pos-frontal tas a falar e não vejo nenhuma trovoada á vista..


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 15:42)

Muita chuva por aqui neste momento, sigo com *14.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2012 às 16:14)

Vai chovendo e o acumulado aumenta para *10.7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 16:17)

*
15.4 mm *neste momento e continua a chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2012 às 17:25)

Boas,
Por aqui a tarde tem sido muito chuvosa, o período mais intenso foi por volta das 16 até à poucos minutos, por agora fez uma ligeira pausa. Quanto ao vento esse soprou mais forte por volta da hora do almoço, neste momento não se tem feito sentir. 
Vamos lá ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2012 às 19:06)

Até agora 26.4 mm


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Mai 2012 às 19:55)

Fez-se ouvir agora o 1º trovão do dia aqui em Braga (São Vicente).


----------



## 1337 (2 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Fez-se ouvir agora o 1º trovão do dia aqui em Braga (São Vicente).



Deves ter ouvido outra coisa, ainda não há células para actividade eléctrica por agora


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Mai 2012 às 20:44)

Entao se calhar ouvi mesmo outra coisa 1337
por acaso depois de postar aqui perguntei á minha mãe se tinha ouvido um trovão, e tambem estava na dúvida 

Está calmo por aqui agora..


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mai 2012 às 20:50)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Fez-se ouvir agora o 1º trovão do dia aqui em Braga (São Vicente).



Estava perto dessa zona e não ouvi nada André... Mas esperemos ouvir muitas vezes até Sabado... Por mim falo


----------



## Estação SP (2 Mai 2012 às 21:11)

Relampago agora mesmo...
Precipitaçao acumulada até ao momento é de *15,5mm*

Rajada máxima de *35,3km/h de SE*


----------



## CptRena (2 Mai 2012 às 21:39)

Boas

Este Inverno tardio está a trazer boa chuva aqui para o seco Litoral Norte, para diminuir o nível de secura.

Até agora, desde as 0000J a LaCrosse leva 12,4mm.


----------



## Paula (2 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

Boa noite. 

Chuva e muito vento por Braga, durante o dia de hoje. Durante a parte da tarde a foi mais intensa, tal como o vento. Trovoada é que nada.

Por agora tudo calmo e céu muito nublado, a chuva parou.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Forte aguaceiro que se abateu desde as 2200J e as 2205J.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Mai 2012 às 22:28)

Por cá uma rajada de 56,2Km/h
Acumulou 5,7mm  e o vento continuado de SE prevê mais chuva


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 22:30)

Boas noites, 

chove com alguma intensidade desde as 21:45 h sensivelmente, sigo com *21.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *9.4 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *13.4 ºc* 


*Actual
*
tempª: 12.3 ºc 

Vento SSE: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.2 hpa

Humidade: 96%


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2012 às 22:36)

Volta a chover com intensidade, 33.8mm.


----------



## Marcos André (2 Mai 2012 às 22:52)

Boas!
Hoje Por estes lados bateu.se mais um recorde. Desde que tenho a estação meteorológica não houve um valor de precipitação tão elevado como o de hoje. Foram até este momento 37.2mm acumulados. Foi um dia de chuva moderada por vezes forte, que deixou a terra superficial encharcada.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2012 às 23:12)

A chuva forte continua 40.9 mm

Edit 23:31 - 45.1mm (meia-hora para chegar aos 50mm em 24h  )


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2012 às 23:42)

Chove com intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2012 às 23:57)

*24.1 mm* acumulados por aqui 

Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2012 às 00:05)

Melgaço passou ao lado da chuvada que se vez sentir um pouco por todo o litoral norte e centro, muito por culpa da circulação de sul o que levou ao estancar da precipitação nas serras a sul de Melgaço sobrando pouca humidade a sotavento. Posto isto, o total de precipitação foi de apenas 2,4 mm.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2012 às 00:10)

Termino o dia 02.Maio com 15.1 mm acumulados.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 01:05)

Acumulados *16,8mm* no dia que passou..continua a ser a chuva a animar por estas bandas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mai 2012 às 01:22)

1337 disse:


> Não sei onde ves isso, eu só vejo é o tempo a melhorar e pelas imagens de satélite não sei que pos-frontal tas a falar e não vejo nenhuma trovoada á vista..




Boa noite 1337,

Espera-se ainda alguma animação para a minha zona (Baixo Minho) e a tua (Alto Minho) 

A semana ainda não terminou (Tudo pode acontecer até Sábado para todos os gostos "chuva forte" "trovoadas") e como é de imaginar o melhor até pode aparecer quanto menos se espera. A meteorologia é mesmo assim, é mágica e imprevisível e é isso que nós mantém sempre atentos e c/ adrenalina....

Em relação as trovoadas, a maioria ficaram no mar esta Quarta-Feira >>> 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action

Fica bem...


----------



## 1337 (3 Mai 2012 às 01:38)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite 1337,
> 
> Espera-se ainda alguma animação para a minha zona (Baixo Minho) e a tua (Alto Minho)
> 
> ...



Exactamente amigo, eu tava a falar da tarde de ontem quando disseste que vinha pos-frontal e trovoadas simplesmente discordei contigo e até que tive razão hehe. Hoje ja vejo melhores possibilidades vamos la ver


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 03:12)

chove bem agora


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2012 às 07:17)

Bom Dia! 

Às 02h25, caiu um aguaceiro de média duração que acumulou 4.1 mm.

Desde às 06h45, tem estado a chover moderadamente, e o acumulado sobe para *8.4 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 07:32)

Chuva torrencial como há muito não via!


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

Chove bem por aqui, sigo com *10.7 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

A luz vai piscando de vez em quando..


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2012 às 08:08)

em P.Rubras cairam 13mm numa hora


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2012 às 08:20)

Chove de forma moderada a forte desde cerca de uma hora.

  Registo 12,1º. Parece que a manhã vai continuar de chuva...


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 08:28)

Por aqui uns incríveis 20mm em pouco mais  de 1 hora!!!  

E não pára!








Da janela de casa não se percebe muito bem mas quando fiz zoom no caleiro nota-se a grande quantidade de água escoada.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2012 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Temos chuva moderada há várias horas.
Timidamente lá vai aumentando o pecúlio aqui na minha "urbe". O acumulado de precipitação vai em 19 mm (em várias horas). O Rain Rate máximo foi apenas de 13,0 mm\h pelas 07.17h).
Ontem tive um acumulado de 15,7 mm.
De resto céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado variável de SSE a SSO.

*Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento médio atual: 6,8 km\h
Rajada atual: 19,8 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 11:08)

Céu completamente negro a Oeste e SW neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 11:21)

Chove intensamente, e parece-me ter ouvido um trovão ao longe...


----------



## 1337 (3 Mai 2012 às 11:29)

25.7 mm acumulados no dia de ontem. De manha acordei com um aguaceiro diluviano.


----------



## boneli (3 Mai 2012 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

Uma manhã de por vezes forte.
Agora vai-se ouvindo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mai 2012 às 12:56)

GabKoost disse:


> Por aqui uns incríveis 20mm em pouco mais  de 1 hora!!!
> 
> E não pára!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde GabKoost,

Confirmo! Por cá (Braga Sul) também foi o mesmo, chuva moderada-forte entre sensivelmente as 07H e 09H da manhã.    

A estação amadora wunderground da minha zona (IUEBRAGA1) registou 31 mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 00H. 

Continuação de bom dia a todos....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mai 2012 às 13:49)

Alguma actividade eléctrica no Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral registada pelo detetor de raios de Vigo Campus (Pontevedra) entre as 10 e 12 H UTC (11 e 13H Local) >>>


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 13:51)

BoAs. Céu tão escuro mas Td a passar pó Minho deve tar demais


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Manhã de bastante vento e chuva quanto baste, acumulados já quase *20mm* hoje...este inicio de Maio tem sido surpreendentemente para alguns bastante húmido...


----------



## Stinger (3 Mai 2012 às 16:59)

Por aqui esta tudo a passar ao lado !

Reparei agora no satelite , vem ai uma grande mancha nublosa e parece que em desenvolvimento


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 17:11)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui esta tudo a passar ao lado !
> 
> Reparei agora no satelite , vem ai uma grande mancha nublosa e parece que em desenvolvimento



É uma célula bem activa, desconfio que possa trazer granizo e muito vento.
Apesar do alcance do radar de Coruche ser limitado, nota-se no satélite que está "vergada" ( tilted) no sentido SW-NE, o que significa que está a ser influenciada por muito shear.
O shear é basicamente a variação da intensidade e/ou direcção do vento com a altura, neste caso o shear está a pegar no ar que sobe e e empurra-lo para longe da célula, o que ajuda a que mais ar seja puxado para dentro dela.
Células assim costumam ser duradouras e trazer alguma severidade no que toca ao vento, chuva e granizo.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 17:45)

Um aspecto do céu neste momento:














Olhando ao satélite a noite pode ser bem animada por aqui no Norte..


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 17:54)

Já avistei dois relâmpagos direcção WNW..


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 17:56)

Snifa disse:


> Já avistei dois relâmpagos direcção WNW..



Parece uma celula algo perigosa.
Nas proximas horas a actividade vai continuar...pessoal ai de cima, tenham cuidado...fechem os estores...prendam objectos soltos...atentem ao sat e ao radar
E tirem uma fotos


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 17:59)

stormy disse:


> Parece uma celula algo perigosa.
> Nas proximas horas a actividade vai continuar...pessoal ai de cima, tenham cuidado...fechem os estores...prendam objectos soltos...atentem ao sat e ao radar
> E tirem uma fotos



Stormy, repara na minha primeira foto, aquelas nuvens mais para a esquerda e ao fundo da imagem apareceram ali numa questão de curtos minutos, praticamente não havia nuvens ali,...um desenvolvimento rapidíssimo de nebulosidade baixa tipo wall cloud...parece que o céu converge todo para aquela zona...


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 18:03)

Snifa disse:


> Stormy, repara na minha primeira foto, aquelas nuvens mais para a esquerda e ao fundo da imagem apareceram ali numa questão de curtos minutos, praticamente não havia nuvens ali,...um desenvolvimento rapidíssimo de nebulosidade baixa tipo wall cloud...parece que o céu converge todo para aquela zona...



Não sei snifa, não consigo identificar assim grande coisa.
Talvez o Vince, ou o artrebelo consigam identificar melhor essas caracteristicas....
Mas para mim apenas me parece que estás mesmo em cima da updraft base...que é o melhor spot para fotografar a celula..

Vai tirando fotos a ver se conseguimos caracterizar melhor


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 18:30)

Olá, sou novo aqui no fórum, mas já o seguia a muito tempo.  
Por aqui vai tudo calmo, com céu nublado, já não chove desde as 10h


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 18:51)

Pessoal ai do litoral norte, insisto que tomem alguns cuidados, fechem estores e não deixem bens mal presos na rua...

Uma linha convectiva com varias celulas de grande desenvolvimento vertical e aparentemente bem organizadas poderão causar granizo e chuva fortes assim como vento forte em rajadas.

E tirem fotos do que puderem, sem se colocarem em perigo...usem sempre locais abrigados


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

Ok, a situação parece-me algo séria...
A SW do Porto encontra-se um complexo convectivo muito activo, que deverá afectar as regiões a norte da Figueira da Foz....


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 19:03)

Têm total razão, estou rodeado de nuvens bem escuras!!!  
Tenho uma do lado do mar, que já esta a encobrir o céu  e tenho de sul também a subir!
Parece que finalmente a festa vai começar!  , o pessoal do Porto que se prepare, parece que já chove para lá.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2012 às 19:04)

É a primeira vez que digo:



Mas é a verdade! Mostrem lá como isso está ai, que parece bastante bom, mas como o stormy disse, com cuidado claro..


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 19:13)

Eu estou aqui no meio (numa clareira), entre a zona da figueira e Porto onde ja deve chover.
Por agora é tudo ao lado , como mostra nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Stinger (3 Mai 2012 às 19:20)

Pessoal do porto acham que vamos ter sorte e levar com esta celula ?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 19:24)

Espero que sobre alguma coisa aqui para Braga
Por enquanto chove bem!


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 19:28)

Eu não sou do Porto, mas pelo que vejo daqui de Aveiro, vão ter chuva com abundância, a nuvem que eu vejo se deslocar continuamente para o Porto parece-me já ter atingido o máximo.
Por aqui tá tudo a passar ao lado, esta tarde esteve uma pasmaceira...  

Espero que venha animação para aqui também


----------



## Stinger (3 Mai 2012 às 19:33)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Espero que sobre alguma coisa aqui para Braga
> Por enquanto chove bem!



Teem sorte pois aqui nem uma gota caiu !

O chao ta todo seco


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

Boas tardes 

Este dia foi um bocado complicado. Muita chuva (por vezes forte) e rajadas de vento bem fortes à mistura. A manhã começou mal para os condutores que resolveram passar aqui pela zona da central de camionetas, pois pelas 8h da manhã estava um carro dos bombeiros a tirar água do meio da estrada e uma fila interminável de carros à espera. Ao fim da manhã ouviram-se alguns trovões, mas não foi coisa por aí além (estava em aulas e não consegui perceber bem).

Durante o inicio da tarde a coisa acalmou, mas desde as 16h que voltou a chover moderado e com alguns trovões à mistura.
Por agora chove, mas o vento acalmou. 

Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 19:48)

Já ronca... 

aproxima-se nitidamente uma linha /frente de rajada que avança em direcção a terra...as nuvens aqui por cima deslocam-se de SW, mas a frente aproxima-se de Oeste, já vi relâmpagos!


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 19:50)

Zona do Porto, pelo que vejo daqui de Aveiro, voçes vao levar com muita chuva


----------



## boneli (3 Mai 2012 às 19:51)

E chove e chove e chove e chove.....


----------



## 1337 (3 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

Está a ficar muito escuro a S de mim


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

mais logo coloco fotos da linha de nuvens, entretanto começa a chover grosso!


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2012 às 19:57)

Snifa disse:


>



Boas fotos 
Está animado nalgumas zonas do norte


*Radar:*







*Satélite:*


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 19:58)

Que chuvada monumental vem aí...

grande escuridão!


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mai 2012 às 20:02)

Por cá 8,7mm até agora


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:06)

*16 mm* acumulados e chove forte com gotas bem grossas!


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 20:09)

Pluviosidade acumulada ontem: *18mm*
Pluviosidade acumulada hoje até ao momento: *18,2mm*

Rajada de vento máxima: *43,2km/h de Sul*

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: *15,2ºC*
Humidade: *85%*
Vento: *22,3km/h de Sul*
Rajada: *26,6km/h*


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 20:11)

Trovoada é que ainda não vi nem ouvi nada.


----------



## xes (3 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

Engraçado, aqui do outro lado do rio nao chove nada. Alias já não chove desde a manha.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 20:17)

Por aqui está com algumas nuvens e vento moderado, a nuvem de chuva ja passou para o lado do Porto 

  Aí no Porto trovejou alguma coisa ??


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:19)

Snifa disse:


> mais logo coloco fotos da linha de nuvens, entretanto começa a chover grosso!



Duas fotos da linha de nuvens que se aproximou rapidamente de Oeste:











Agora com o cair da noite se se formarem células será bem mais fácil visualizar os relâmpagos, nem que seja no horizonte sobre o mar...O satélite está animador..

Já não chove neste momento, foi curto e intenso, muito pouca trovoada.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 20:27)

Dia de chuva intermitente mas, quando chove, CHOVE MESMO.

Só de manhã, durante duas horas de chuva moderada / forte , foram mais de 20mm. Durante a tarde grandes cargas de água ocasionais.

A caminho dos 40 mm hoje.

Edit: Grande trovão ouvi agora!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:28)

Grande trovão agora, até estremeceu


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mai 2012 às 20:30)

Brutal trovão!!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Mai 2012 às 20:30)

Que raio...estou no Porto, perto da FEUP e só vejo nuvens e mais nuvens. Nada de chuva e apenas um relâmpago.


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 20:31)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Grande trovão agora, até estremeceu



Confirmo! Até saltei da cadeira


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 20:32)

Espectacular, é bom saber que para Braga a festa começou! 
São raios nuvem-terra?


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 20:36)

Para responder ao meu caro amigo supercell que eu saiba no Porto só vento e chuva. Trovoada aqui em cima ainda nada. 
O satélite mostra que estão a nascer muitas células no mar e a dirigirem-se precisamente aqui para o litoral norte.
A ver vamos se o Porto também é brindado com alguma célula aqui em cima

Bom acompanhamento a todos.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 20:37)

Raios!!

Mais um trovão a acompanhar este dilúvio de final de dia!

O verdadeiro "Grand Final"!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:39)

supercell disse:


> Espectacular, é bom saber que para Braga a festa começou!
> São raios nuvem-terra?



Nao deu para ver se sao raios nuvem-terra, pois estou dentro de casa e á volta só tenho prédios, nao consigo visualizar quase nada praticamente
Mais um trovão agora!

Daqui a 30 minutos vou sair de casa.. era porreiro ver alguns relampagos pelo caminho


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

GabKoost disse:


> Raios!!
> 
> Mais um trovão a acompanhar este dilúvio de final de dia!
> 
> O verdadeiro "Grand Final"!




Confirmo... Verdadeiro dilúvio pela Povoa de Lanhoso neste momento...

Mais um trovão!!! Está a ficar animado...


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

supercell disse:


> Espectacular, é bom saber que para Braga a festa começou!
> São raios nuvem-terra?



Afirmativo. Visão privilegiada desde a janela do meu quarto!

Mais outro grande estrondo enquanto escrevo!! Bbbrrouummm! ;D


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

wow.. fui á janela e mal cheguei, relampagos fantásticos entre-nuvens !


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 20:43)

hehehe aproveitem, filmem ou tirem fotos de dentro de casa e em segurança, se for possivel


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 20:46)

TROVÃO AGORA 

Odeio estar rodeada de prédios


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 20:50)

Daqui dá para ver que aí esta animado , ja estive na janela a ver se via algum trovão ao longe, mas ainda não vi nada


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2012 às 20:54)

Já passou esta "nuvem" carregada.. se a trovoada aparecer das 21.15 até por volta da meia noite, sou capaz de conseguir fazer umas fotos.. agora é esperar que regresse


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 20:55)

Eu também estive na janela neste momento a tentar ver se via alguma coisa mas é difícil de ver porque aqui no Porto estão muitas nuvens baixas.

Mas a animação aí pra cima ta mesmo boa! Aproveitem!


----------



## romeupaz (3 Mai 2012 às 20:58)

E webcams ao vivo?


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2012 às 21:11)

Snifa disse:


> Stormy, repara na minha primeira foto, aquelas nuvens mais para a esquerda e ao fundo da imagem apareceram ali numa questão de curtos minutos, praticamente não havia nuvens ali,...um desenvolvimento rapidíssimo de nebulosidade baixa tipo wall cloud...parece que o céu converge todo para aquela zona...



Confirmo tudo! Por uma questão de sorte, observei-a a passar sobre Serralves!  Acho que nunca tinha visto nada assim, ie, uma nuvem que avançava a uma velocidade impressionante, rodando sobre si mesma. Fiquei mesmerizado a olhar para ela e lembrei-me a tempo que os telemóveis têm câmera... 


























Pelas 20:00 caiu uma forte granizada e agora chove furiosamente! Lindo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mai 2012 às 21:12)

Boas,
Por aqui acaba de passar uma célula com alguma actividade, quando estava já em afastamento consegui captar uma descarga. Aqui fica uma foto retirada de um vídeo, a qualidade é que não fica tão boa.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:24)

excelentes fotos!!


----------



## Stinger (3 Mai 2012 às 21:28)

Por aqui 0 de trovoada , chuva moderada e até caiu só um bocadinho de granizo , de resto mais nada a salientar


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 21:30)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui 0 de trovoada , chuva moderada e até caiu só um bocadinho de granizo , de resto mais nada a salientar



Exato. Será que ainda não é o nosso dia de sorte? 

Vamos la a ver o que a noite nos reserva.


----------



## Stinger (3 Mai 2012 às 21:34)

rfilipeg disse:


> Exato. Será que ainda não é o nosso dia de sorte?
> 
> Vamos la a ver o que a noite nos reserva.



Até agora nao se passou grande coisa , apenas chuva e ela que caia só faz bem ás terras

Agora eventos de trovoada muito granizo rajadas de vento nada !


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:34)

OMG!!!! esta a trovejar!!! pessoal preparem-se a noite vai ser boa!! esta a deslocar-se para aqui, ai no norte também vão levar com alguma!! 
vou desligar o pc ja ta a ficar muito proxima!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2012 às 21:34)

supercell disse:


> excelentes fotos!!


Obrigado. 

Por aqui acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mai 2012 às 21:39)

Está-se a formar uma linha fantástica que é visível nos satélites, e pelo radar vê-se que está mais a ir na direcção de Aveiro. Muito cuidado aí.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 21:41)

Já se está a preparar-se par aum noite de trovoada e de chuva ela está por aqui perto..


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:42)

grande relâmpago!   consegui filmar!!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 21:46)

Por aqui são visíveis alguns relâmpagos ao longe para SW...

o detector já apita com alguma frequência.

pelo satélite duas boas linhas de instabilidade, uma mais perto da costa e outra logo atrás...boas células a evoluirem.

por aqui há momentos choveu forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

supercell disse:


> grande relâmpago!   consegui filmar!!!



Excelente


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui são visíveis alguns relâmpagos ao longe para SW...



Ainda bem que disse isso vou ja para a janela!!


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:49)

Que estrondo agora!!!!
Pessoal do porto e gaia, a chuva e trovoada não tarda a chegar ai, esta a deslucar-se para esses lados 
Tive de parar de filmar, os trovões fazem estermesser as janelas ligeiramente, pois já não esta muito longe!


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 21:51)

supercell disse:


> Que estrondo agora!!!!
> Pessoal do porto e gaia, a chuva e trovoada não tarda a chegar ai, esta a deslucar-se para esses lados
> Tive de parar de filmar, os trovões fazem estermesser as janelas ligeiramente, pois já não esta muito longe!



Amigo vi esse relampago aqui de Gondomar! 

Espetáculo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2012 às 21:51)

Por aqui ainda não se houve nada. Vou à janela!


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:53)

OMMMG!!!!!!!! daqui a pouco vou dormir mem!!!!!!!!  
QUE ESTRONDO, o flash fez parecer de dia!! 
Mandei um salto, ia pra filmar outra vez, mas já não me atrevo!!


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 21:56)

supercell disse:


> OMMMG!!!!!!!! daqui a pouco vou dormir mem!!!!!!!!
> QUE ESTRONDO, o flash fez parecer de dia!!
> Mandei um salto, ia pra filmar outra vez, mas já não me atrevo!!



É so para dizer que os relâmpagos são um pouco espaçados no tempo. Mas nota-se que são enormes. Vi claremente esse outro que referiu à minutos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 21:57)

Perfeitamente visíveis daqui as descargas das células ao largo de Aveiro, pelo satélite parecem seguir uma direcção SW para NE..


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 21:59)

Não consigo ir para a janela, quando chego lá !!!!!!!!!!! booom 
GANDA RELAMPAGO AGORA!!!!!


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 22:02)

Cai um forte aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:04)

Este rebentou a escala......  que enorme, iluminou o meu quarto
Vi nitidamente o raio o tocar no chão


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 22:07)

Olhando ao satélite, não me parece que essa célula, que está a descarregar neste momento em Aveiro, venha na direção do Porto, mas sim parece que vai passar aqui de raspão.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:11)

Concordo contigo, mas vêm mais atrás, talvez tenham sorte 
Por aqui continua a trovoada, não muito perto ainda, mas o suficiente para por respeito


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 22:13)

rfilipeg disse:


> Olhando ao satélite, não me parece que essa célula, que está a descarregar neste momento em Aveiro, venha na direção do Porto, mas sim parece que vai passar aqui de raspão.



Elas teem um deslocamento ( aparente) de SW  para NE , é possível que outras células à frente da zona Aveiro, e ainda no mar se desloquem/expandam para aqui mais a Norte, ou se formem outras entretanto na mesma linha de instabilidade...mas também pode acalmar tudo, e ser só chuva...é acompanhar o satélite...

Volta a chover por aqui com gotas grossas ..

*19.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 22:14)

supercell disse:


> Concordo contigo, mas vêm mais atrás, talvez tenham sorte
> Por aqui continua a trovoada, não muito perto ainda, mas o suficiente para por respeito



Sim...isto das trovoadas é lotaria. Onde acertar é festa garantida.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 22:16)

Acabei agora memso de assistir a um trovao que quimou a antena do vezinho xD

estava a cerca d euns 10 metros da antena... mas a trovoada está a passar ligeiramente ao lado..


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:17)

Estava ali na janela à espera durante 5 mim, quando estava para me ir embora, um grande relâmpago! 

Acho que vi esse trovão, esta a passar mais do lado norte, mas esta mesmo próxima!

Começa a chuver, entretanto mais uma bomba!


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 22:20)

Snifa disse:


> Elas teem um deslocamento ( aparente) de SW  para NE , é possível que outras células à frente da zona Aveiro, e ainda no mar se desloquem/expandam para aqui mais a Norte, ou se formem outras entretanto na mesma linha de instabilidade...mas também pode acalmar tudo, e ser só chuva...é acompanhar o satélite...
> 
> Volta a chover por aqui com gotas grossas ..
> 
> *19.3 mm* acumulados



Sim sim. Mas parece que daquela linha de instabilidade estão de ali a surgir células a toda a força. A ver vamos.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

Meia hora à janela e só vi um relâmpago ao longe!  Not fair!


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

a minha net falhou  caiu agora um relâmpago muito perto, a coisa esta a ficar severa 
Estou a pensar desligar o pc... começou a chuver, e está vento


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 22:26)

supercell disse:


> a minha net falhou  caiu agora um relâmpago muito perto, a coisa esta a ficar severa



Agora estão vocês nesses lados com sorte.


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 22:29)

supercell disse:


> a minha net falhou  caiu agora um relâmpago muito perto, a coisa esta a ficar severa
> Estou a pensar desligar o pc... começou a chuver, e está vento





Nada disso continua a relatar ja que aki nao passa nada lol


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 22:30)

Depois de uma tarde bastante calma, este inicio da noite está animado...já vi alguns clarões e por agora mantém-se a chover bem... já acumulados 44mm este mês...hoje já perto dos *25mm*...
O vento esse acalmou...a temperatura tem andado entre os 12ºc e os 13ºc...actuais *12,7ºc*...


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Mai 2012 às 22:30)

dj_teko disse:


> Nada disso continua a relatar ja que aki nao passa nada lol



Exato aqui a volta do Porto o pessoal já está habituado à monotonia quando no que diz respeito as trovoadas. Portanto relatem aí ao menos outros que façam a festa por nós.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

Sim , a chuva intensifica-se e os trovões são mais espaçados, mas pelo que parece, mais próximos e potentes. 

P.S: Agora um potente...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 22:34)

Os radares mostram boas células a chegarem até à zona de Aveiro neste momento, depois deverá acalmar talvez meia hora para voltar a agitar...


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:40)

Neste momento a trovoada já não se faz ouvir com muita regularidade  
Mas promete


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Aproveito para relatar, via telemóvel, que pelas 21h55 na zona do Estadio Axa se abateu autentico díluvio. Até gostava de saber o rain rate no momento. Bem, mas que valente carga de agua!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aproveito para relatar, via telemóvel, que pelas 21h55 na zona do Estadio Axa se abateu autentico díluvio. Até gostava de saber o rain rate no momento. Bem, mas que valente carga de agua!
> 
> Um abraço a todos



Sim, confirmo.
Moro mesmo perto do Estádio e nessa altura choveu bem


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

Novo trovão!  agora é esperar pela outra célula


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 22:54)

Já vi mais dois clarões mais a sul...por agora acalmou tudo...


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 22:54)

já dá para ver os relampagos da nova célula e são bem potentes!!!
Não estava a espera de ser tão rápido, mas acho que a nova celula que ai vem vai ser pior


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 22:59)

metam fotos desta noite


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 23:00)

O vento já está a aumentar novamente... acalmou em quanto a trovoda estava a passar.
Eu nem sei como é que a estaçao ficou viva porque aqui ao lado afetou uma antena de um havitante em que eu assisti 

A proxima célula parece a ser mais ativa vamos a ver se vai ser pior..e podemos ter rajdas bem fortes entre hoje e amanha.

Destrito de Aveiro em Alerta tenhao cuidado pessoal o que eu vi já chegou para o susto.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 23:00)

Começou a cair granizo e uma forte chuvada, com relâmpagos, por todo o lado, trovoada cruzada,. 
vou desligar o pc dentro de pouco tempo e vou para a toca!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mai 2012 às 23:02)

dj_teko disse:


> metam fotos desta noite



Bah...estou sem cabo para passar as fotos...mas certamente esta tudo bem mais animado na zona de Aveiro...


----------



## Paula (3 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Por aqui a coisa começou a acalmar já depois das 21:30h, mais ou menos.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

o vento começou a ficar forte , vêm-se relâmpagos no mar e na celula que ja passou, agora mesmo um trovão forte


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 23:08)

Esta tarde


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2012 às 23:09)

supercell disse:


> a minha net falhou  caiu agora um relâmpago muito perto, a coisa esta a ficar severa
> Estou a pensar desligar o pc... começou a chuver, e está vento



Estás a gravar ou assim? Pela descrição seria um bom apanhado


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bah...estou sem cabo para passar as fotos...mas certamente esta tudo bem mais animado na zona de Aveiro...


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

XD, não me atrevo a gravar, muito menos a ir a janela, fui mesmo agora espreitar e vi um enorme raio nuvem-nuvem mesmo perto de mim, grande trovão!


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 23:16)

eu estive a gravar mas perdi as filmagens todas nao sei o que deu ao telemovel 

E depois começou a chover e já nao deu para fazer nada.
Mas vi um par deles e eram bem perto aqui da zona.

E isto está a ficar muito complicado por aqui, nunca pensei em ficar assim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2012 às 23:16)

supercell disse:


> XD, não me atrevo a gravar, muito menos a ir a janela, fui mesmo agora espreitar e vi um enorme raio nuvem-nuvem mesmo perto de mim, grande trovão!



É pena... Um verdadeiro meteolouco até sai de casa para as ir caçar Mas primeiro a segurança, se achas que é melhor não gravares, tudo bem


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mai 2012 às 23:16)

supercell disse:


> XD, não me atrevo a gravar, muito menos a ir a janela, fui mesmo agora espreitar e vi um enorme raio nuvem-nuvem mesmo perto de mim, grande trovão!



Eheheh  o que eu me ri ao ler essas descrições  Manda para cá parte dessa animação supercell


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 23:18)

ThaZouk disse:


> Eheheh  o que eu me ri ao ler essas descrições  Manda para cá parte dessa animação supercell



mesmo lol atao nao es o supercell lol


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

ja agora umas webs nao se arranja lol


----------



## Teles (3 Mai 2012 às 23:19)




----------



## squidward (3 Mai 2012 às 23:24)

Teles disse:


>



 ora nem mais


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mai 2012 às 23:25)

Hoje de manhã ás 8h25 minutos houve um tornado(tromba de água) aqui na cidade de espinho, o funil era enorme mas era uma tromba de agua pois tocava no solo na forma de chuva torrencial a sul de espinho.
As pessoas ficarma admiradas ao olhar para o céu, durou apenas 5 minutos mas foi o suficiente para vermos como era uma tromba de água.

VEM AI UMAS CÉLULAS A OESTE ALTAMENTE.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2012 às 23:25)

Isto não é um _chat_.

 Nossa Língua, Nossa Pátria - vamos todos escrever melhor

Comentários entusiásticos são sempre bem vindos. A emoção de um evento é algo que permite soltar as emoções e nós permitimos isso. Mas alguns posts começam a relatar mais que um bom evento, começam a fantasiar algumas coisas e entrar até em contradições que começam a ser visíveis. procurem relatar os factos com entusiasmo, mas sem exageros por favor.


----------



## supercell (3 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

OMG, chove muito, muito, muito!!!
A agua entra nas calhas das janelas!!
Com granizo há mistura e trovoada !
Que tempestade!!! pedras de granizo grandes, que barulho insurtessedor!!!! não ousso nada dentro de casa!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
Nunca vi nada assim!!!


----------



## Marcos André (3 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite, 
Já vi vários clarões mas bastante longe. As rãs aqui no vale do Cértima já se fazem ouvir a algum tempo, sinal de tempo instável. Gostava que esta próxima célula passasse aqui perto e deixasse uns relâmpagos para poder tirar algumas fotos. Por agora tenho 9.7mm acumulados, temperatura de 13.5ºC, vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mai 2012 às 23:30)

chove moderado agora, que venha a chuva torrencial para acabar com a seca de vez, este mes ja tenho acumulado quase 50mm de chuva.
devia chover sem parar.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 23:30)

É a emoçao Mário, mas nós prometemos que vamos escrever de forma mais correta e objetiva.

Mas obrigado por alertares


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Por aqui o tempo actual não me permite escrever com tanto entusiasmo. 
Mas vamos ter calma, ela deve chegar para todos.


----------



## dj_teko (3 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

supercell disse:


> OMG, chove muito, muito, muito!!!
> A agua entra nas calhas das janelas!!
> Com granizo há mistura e trovoada !
> Que tempestade!!! pedras de granizo grandes, que barulho insurtessedor!!!! não ousso nada dentro de casa!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> Nunca vi nada assim!!!




Tas em grande


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mai 2012 às 23:39)

Na gafanha da nazaré nao devia pasasr célula nenhuma nem trovoada devia vir, devia era ir tudo para aqui para espinho.

Chove moderado a forte agora.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mai 2012 às 23:41)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aproveito para relatar, via telemóvel, que pelas 21h55 na zona do Estadio Axa se abateu autentico díluvio. Até gostava de saber o rain rate no momento. Bem, mas que valente carga de agua!
> 
> Um abraço a todos



Boa noite Amigo,

Esse aguaçeiro que passou por cá por volta dessa hora foi mesmo brutal, um verdadeiro dilúvio (durante 10mns) aqui na zona sul de Braga.


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Na gafanha da nazaré nao devia pasasr célula nenhuma nem trovoada devia vir, devia era ir tudo para aqui para espinho.
> 
> Chove moderado a forte agora.



Elas nao passam aii?'
Mas com chuva nao dá para filmar nem nada


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2012 às 23:49)

Boas , 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima:*10.1ºc* 

tempª máxima: *15.6 ºc* 

Precipitação até ao momento: *20.3 mm*

Rajada máxima de vento: *52 Km/h* de SSE às 15:25 h

*Actual
*
tempª:10.7 ºc 

Vento S: 23 km/h 

Pressão: 1007.0 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Aquela célula ali ao largo de Aveiro parece bem activa, pelo satélite também se expande um pouco para Norte ou NE sobre o mar, são visíveis clarões para S/SW neste momento.


----------



## dahon (3 Mai 2012 às 23:49)

Boas, de Viseu também se vê alguns clarões na direcção do Caramulo.


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

começou no entretanto a cair granizo misturado com rajadas de vento bem fortes e trovoda em conjunto...

Está mesmo um tempo agresso


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 00:11)

tudo calmo neste momento, o vento soprafraco e nao chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 00:19)

começou a trovojar muito forte neste momento. É assustador agora


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:20)

Começaram os tambores aqui também...


----------



## Teles (4 Mai 2012 às 00:21)




----------



## Marcos André (4 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto não é um _chat_.
> 
> Nossa Língua, Nossa Pátria - vamos todos escrever melhor
> 
> Comentários entusiásticos são sempre bem vindos. A emoção de um evento é algo que permite soltar as emoções e nós permitimos isso. Mas alguns posts começam a relatar mais que um bom evento, começam a fantasiar algumas coisas e entrar até em contradições que começam a ser visíveis. procurem relatar os factos com entusiasmo, mas sem exageros por favor.



Tiraste as palavras da minha boca


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

Teles disse:


>



Vou tentar apanhá-los com o telemóvel...


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

Ela está a aproximar-se...até já se ouve, vamos ver se se aguenta...


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2012 às 00:26)

Tenho que ir ai para tirar fotos?!!!


----------



## Marcos André (4 Mai 2012 às 00:28)

O aguaceiro que por aqui passou rendeu mais 10mm, vem-se alguns clarões mas nada de especial.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:29)

Aqui está difícil, está tudo a passar mais a sul...é uma pena...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2012 às 00:32)

Neste momento temos a entrada de uma primeira linha de instabilidade sobre o litoral, estendendo-se sensivelmente ao longo do litoral para norte da Figueira da Foz. Todo o litoral a norte da Figueira da Foz deverá sentir os efeitos desta linha de instabilidade.
Após esta primeira linha de instabilidade, haverá uma ligeira pausa no mau tempo até à chegada de uma segunda linha de instabilidade que já se formou ao largo no Atlântico e que vai atingir também o noroeste ao meio da madrugada.

IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE (23h30)

IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE (23h45)


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2012 às 00:36)

miguel disse:


> Tenho que ir ai para tirar fotos?!!!



E eu tambem


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2012 às 00:40)

Pelo iMapWeather nota-se que a principal actividade convectiva estende-se desde a Figueira da Foz até ao Porto, progredindo para o interior.

Rainfall Radar Spain


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:42)

Por aqui está a limpar o céu até...vejo tudo mais encoberto a sul..não vai dar nada por cá...acumulados *22,8mm* no dia de ontem...


----------



## Fi (4 Mai 2012 às 00:44)

Dois trovões, bem fortes, aqui. O primeiro ouviu-se perto da 00:27 e o segundo uns 7 minutos depois. 

Para já, chuva fraca.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:48)

Vi agora mais um clarão a sul...não dá tempo para nada...nem uma foto...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Mai 2012 às 00:49)

Desde que saí de casa ás 21.15, e cheguei agora, nao se passou nada.. nem chuva nem trovoada. Acalmou tudo por aqui. Vejamos se vem mais alguma coisa em breve


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 00:57)

Já vários clarões bem ao longe...parece estar a melhorar a coisa a sul...lá vou tentar mais uma vez...


----------



## PauloSR (4 Mai 2012 às 01:04)

Boa noite malta,

Pela Povoa de Lanhoso acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro. De momente, chuva moderada.

Mas que belo tempo


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 01:15)

Demasiadamente longe para a qualidade da imagem de um telemóvel...a não ser que se aproxime não consigo nada...mantém-se de resto os rasgões no céu...


----------



## Stinger (4 Mai 2012 às 01:24)

Boas á bocado fui até á foz com a maria , de acto via se claroes ao longe no mar , e outros para os lados de gaia . 

Na foz em si nao havia nada


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mai 2012 às 04:33)

A madrugada começou calma mas, a partir das 3 da manhã começou a chover sem parar. Certos momentos de chuva forte intercalavam a moderada.

*Até agora 6mm.*

A ver se nos aproximamos da rega excelente de ontem! 50 mm muito bons, metade dos quais cairam em cerca de duas horas das 6 às 8 da manhã aproximadamente.





*Estou esperançoso entre o meio dia e as 6 da tarde!*




*
Enquanto escrevo 2 pequenos trovões se fizeram ouvir ao mesmo tempo que se rasgavam as nuvens com cordas de água!

Lindo!*


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mai 2012 às 04:54)

*Dilúvio há cerca de meia hora! A precipitação e o rate devem de estar a rebentar a escala.!!!!*






*EDIT*

*Em pouco tempo a estação acumulou a sério!!*





*Rain rate relevante também!*


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 08:03)

ontem aqui em aveiro é que foi uma tempestade de granizo, sorte nao durar muito


----------



## xes (4 Mai 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia

Por aqui esta a chover muito forte a já uns bons minutos, mas que diluvio, já a muito tempo que não via chover assim.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2012 às 08:26)

Bom dia. Depois de uman chuva muito intensa pelo Porto, agora clareou um pouco.

  Registo 11,7º.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2012 às 08:52)

Bons dias, 

estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com granizo. 

sigo com *8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Em 4 dias Maio já ultrapassou os 50 mm , sigo com *56 mm* acumulados este mês...


----------



## Paula (4 Mai 2012 às 11:08)

Bom dia 

Noite calma por estes lados, sendo até mais calma que a anterior. Apenas choveu. Não tenho a certeza se foi de manhã cedo, ou até mesmo durante a noite que me pareceu ouvir um ou dois trovões

Por agora chove e o vento tem aumentado de intensidade ao longo da manhã.


----------



## Marcos André (4 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia a todos
Ontem para haver alguma animação aqui por Barrô foi preciso esperar até às 00:30 horas. Foi um espectáculo muito bom a trovoada andou mesmo por cima de casa mas os relâmpagos não se queriam mostras muito, Eram praticamente todas as descargas no interior da nuvem, mas de vez em quando lá se via um descer à terra. Foi numa dessas ocasiões que consegui a única foto a um relâmpago, já por volta da  uma hora. Esta:







Se virem com atenção são três relâmpagos e foram os três ao mesmo tempo.
Eu tinha aquele sentimento de que ia ser bem recompensado pela espera e estava certo.
Depois a trovoada começou a calmar e veio a chuva, neste momento tenho 27mm acumulados o que faz um total este mês de 85mm em 3 dias e 11 horas.
Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 15.5ºC, vento moderado e aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mai 2012 às 11:43)

Marcos André disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> Ontem para haver alguma animação aqui por Barrô foi preciso esperar até às 00:30 horas. Foi um espectáculo muito bom a trovoada andou mesmo por cima de casa mas os relâmpagos não se queriam mostras muito, Eram praticamente todas as descargas no interior da nuvem, mas de vez em quando lá se via um descer à terra. Foi numa dessas ocasiões que consegui a única foto a um relâmpago, já por volta da  uma hora. Esta:
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9922/p1090189p.jpg
> ...



 Bem apanhado!


----------



## boneli (4 Mai 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia a todos.

Aqui porr Vieira do Minho desde as 8.30 que tem  quase ineterruptamente...já não me lembro de ver a  assim. Gostava de saber o acumulado desde as 00:00 de hoje! O facto de ter aqui a Serra da Cabreira e o Gerês ajuda e muito à festa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2012 às 11:53)

Marcos André disse:


>



Muito bom 

Já tá no facebook do metopt


----------



## Marcos André (4 Mai 2012 às 12:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito bom
> 
> Já tá no facebook do metopt



Obrigado


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2012 às 12:27)

Bela foto! Parabéns


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2012 às 13:01)

Por aqui foi uma bela noite de chuva e trovoada que afetou o Destrito de Aveiro.

Em 2 horas acumulei *30mm* 

Neste momento sigo com *34,5mm*

A rajada máxima que registei durante a noite foi de *44,6km/h* que veio juntamente com um aguaçeiro muito forte.


----------



## Teles (4 Mai 2012 às 14:26)

Muito bem captado esses raios


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mai 2012 às 15:30)

A tarde tem sido calma e intervalada de pequenos episódios de chuva forte.

Nada comparado com o que se passou de madrugada onde choveu torrencialmente durante tempo bastante para acumular mais de 20mm em 3 horas.

Esse é apenas um pequeno exemplo do que sucedeu ontem à noite:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMIuikb-f8c"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself[/ame]


----------



## jonhfx (4 Mai 2012 às 15:59)

GabKoost disse:


> Esse é apenas um pequeno exemplo do que sucedeu ontem à noite:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself



*Video é privado


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2012 às 16:09)

Brutal chuvada por aqui, sigo com *20.1 mm* acumulados...e chove , chove... chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2012 às 16:26)

Por aqui acaba de cair um aguaceiro forte. Dia muito ventoso este.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 16:43)

Snifa disse:


> Brutal chuvada por aqui, sigo com *20.1 mm* acumulados...e chove , chove... chove



Autentico dilúvio na zona de Paranhos...eram 16h e choveu que se fartou...aqui não tem acumulado muito, tem passado tudo rápido...pouco mais de 5mm acumulados...
Mas que Primavera interessante por estas bandas...
Já deu para desafogar as mágoas de um Inverno muito seco...


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2012 às 16:44)

Boa foto, Marcos André

--------------------
Ontem a EMA de Braga acumulou *59,1mm*.
Foi o maior acumulado na rede do IM, apesar de haver uma série de estações sem dados.

Contraste nas estações do Porto:
30,1mm - P.Rubras
16,9mm - Massarelos
12,1mm - S.Pilar


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mai 2012 às 16:51)

AnDré disse:


> Boa foto, Marcos André
> 
> --------------------
> Ontem a EMA de Braga acumulou *59,1mm*.
> ...



É normal estas discrepâncias por aqui...há alturas em que os que estão mais no litoral "lucram" mais, outras vezes à medida que vai entrando interior dentro ganha força e acaba por ser o centro do Porto a acumular mais...hoje tem sido assim...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mai 2012 às 18:20)

jonhfx disse:


> *Video é privado



Corrigido!


----------



## boneli (4 Mai 2012 às 18:39)

GabKoost disse:


> A tarde tem sido calma e intervalada de pequenos episódios de chuva forte.
> 
> Nada comparado com o que se passou de madrugada onde choveu torrencialmente durante tempo bastante para acumular mais de 20mm em 3 horas.
> 
> ...





Isso não é Junto ao Hotel da Falperra?
O final de Tarde aqui por Braga tem sido com muita chuva,


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 18:43)

Olá, dia de hoje marcado por aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e com algum granizo.
Ontem há noite caiu uma aguaceiro muito forte ( segunda célula), foi tão intenso que a água entrou pela minha porta de entrada e com trovoada, nunca tinha visto chover tanto em tão curto espaço de tempo


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Mai 2012 às 18:51)

Por aqui vai chovendo .. umas vezes mais, outras menos. Neste momento chove certinho 
Trovoada hoje nada, pelo menos eu nao ouvi.
Algum vento..


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

Ainda estou a ver como é que se metem os vídeos no forum, assim que conseguir, meto os vídeos dos dois raios que apanhei ontem há noite, assim como prometido


----------



## Paula (4 Mai 2012 às 19:02)

Estou na zona de Gualtar e cai um aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## boneli (4 Mai 2012 às 19:38)

Paula disse:


> Estou na zona de Gualtar e cai um aguaceiro forte neste momento




Volta a cair outro aguaceiro forte


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Mai 2012 às 19:45)

Chove forte agora.


----------



## I_Pereira (4 Mai 2012 às 19:54)

Que bela madrugada  No inicio do passeio mal deu para fotos, muita chuva, granizo, algumas alturas de vento forte, praticamente não saí do carro. Mesmo assim ainda tirei algumas fotos e também tenho alguns videos, a ver se ainda hoje consigo tê-los prontos.
As melhores fotos já foram com a trovoada a afastar-se, foi a única altura em que parou de chover mesmo assim foi bastante bom  Estas fotos foram na Praia da Barra.

Este relâmpago pareceu cair no mar, perto de São Jacinto (01:06)






Estas 2 já para o fim, por volta das 02:15


----------



## CptRena (4 Mai 2012 às 20:04)

Boas

Isto a noite passada foi mesmo animado por estes lados. Criei um tópico em Eventos Meteorológicos

Trovoadas no Distrito de Aveiro | 3 e 4 de Maio de 2012

Por agora na LaCrosse acumularam 28,4mm de chuva desde a meia-noite (hora local) e estão 15,5°C @ 83% HR. O vento acalmou e está de Sul com 5,8 km/h. Pressão 1005hPa.


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2012 às 20:09)

Espetaculares as fotos 

Muito obrigado por colocares aqui as fotos, em que relatam como foi o tempo por aqui...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

boneli disse:


> Isso não é Junto ao Hotel da Falperra?
> O final de Tarde aqui por Braga tem sido com muita chuva,



Yep. Agora tem outro nome! 

_____________________

Após os 50mm de ontem, hoje, desde a meia noite, segue-se com 47mm.

100mm em dois dias é excelente!

A ver vamos se a semana que vem não é indicadora de uma mudança radical e prolongada do tempo. Bem que este mês de Abril tenha sido uma dádiva, não podemos depositar nele todas as nossas esperanças...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2012 às 20:38)

Por aqui têm caído aguaceiros mesmo muito fortes, de curta duração, mas que chegam perfeitamente para fazer pequenos riachos nas ruas. Que tempo.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

GabKoost disse:


> Yep. Agora tem outro nome!
> 
> _____________________
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Amigo GabKoost,

Por esta bandas o acumulado desde o início do mês de Maio é aproximadamente 130mm (em 4 dias!!!)  Quem diria após alguns meses de verdadeira pasmaceira (seca). 

Acho que a seca meteorológica no Litoral Noroeste sofreu um desagravamento significativo com estes últimos dias de precipitação generosa e após um mês de Abril também jeitoso, contudo estas chuvas abençoadas não são suficientes para resolver o problema de fundo mas o que a natureza nós ofereceu já foi muito em pouco tempo. 

Fazendo um resumo rápido tivemos animação para todos os gostos em todo o país neste último evento c/ algumas situações interessantes: Tornado (Sesimbra), Granizo (Vieira Do Minho), Trovoadas, Chuva Forte, Vento Forte. 

Abraço.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas do fórum....


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 21:06)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 21:08)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Amigo GabKoost,
> 
> Por esta bandas o acumulado desde o início do mês de Maio é aproximadamente 130mm (em 4 dias!!!)  Quem diria após alguns meses de verdadeira pasmaceira (seca).
> 
> ...



Falta acrescentar aí um tornado que houve ontem em Condeixa, Coimbra foi relatado na tvi e provocou alguns estragos.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro neste momento sobre o Porto.


----------



## xes (4 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

boas

Hoje já vai em 27.9mm


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 21:17)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2012
> Chove torrencialmente neste momento



Consigo ver a nuvem que passa por ai que é bem carregada, aqui esta mesmo de raspão.

P.S : Parece que vêm ali umas células do lado do mar, acham que pode novamente haver instabilidade hoje à noite sob a zona de Aveiro?


----------



## Paula (4 Mai 2012 às 21:43)

Boas noites.
Bem, mas que fim de tarde! Acho que nunca choveu tanto nestes ultimos tempos como nestes ultimos dois dias 

Hoje entre as 19:30 e as 20:15 foi a loucura  aliás, todo o dia foi uma animação por estes lados.

Por agora está tudo muito mais calmo. Não chove.


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 21:48)

Bem, por aqui chove intensamente
Estou confuso, já tentei várias vezes, alguem me pode dizer como meter fotografias/videos no forum?


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2012 às 22:21)

Boas Noites!!!

Hoje acumulei 41,6mm de precipitação, as células passaram mesmo aqui por cima. A intensidade de chuva máxima foi de 288,0 mm/h registado ás 8:00h da manhã.
Neste momento o vento está a puxar com rajadas até aos 20 km/h, 13,9ºc, 86% de humidade e 1008,6 hPa ( a subir).

Este mês de Maio já tenho um acumulado de *86,6 mm*!!!!!!!


----------



## CptRena (4 Mai 2012 às 22:32)

supercell disse:


> Bem, por aqui chove intensamente
> Estou confuso, já tentei várias vezes, alguem me pode dizer como meter fotografias/videos no forum?



supercell pode encontrar resposta para a sua questão neste tópico

Como inserir imagens no forum

Cumprimentos


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2012 às 22:37)

obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2012 às 22:58)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente, provavelmente um dos últimos aguaceiros, visto que neste momento a instabilidade foca-se mais nas regiões do interior e no litoral mais a sul, a não ser que se forme alguma coisa no mar, mas o que for não será de muita importância. Mas a chuva que caiu por aqui já foi uma ajuda preciosa. Muitas pessoas já se encheram dela e querem o sol de volta.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

e por aqui continua a chover


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

Aqui já não chove há algum tempo. O céu apresenta-se com boas abertas e a lua quase cheia já se deixa ver.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *9.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *14.0 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada:* 25.7 mm*


*Actual*

tempª: 10.5 ºc 

Vento W: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.7 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Hoje foi o terceiro dia consecutivo do mês de Maio com precipitação superior a 20 mm


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

*A pluviosidade deste mês segue-se com: **85,0mm* (nestes 4 dias) 

*Hoje acumulou-se:* *42,0mm*

*Rajada máxima:* *44,6km/h*


----------



## GabKoost (5 Mai 2012 às 07:49)

Bom dia!

Agora que acabaram os eventos dos últimos dias, fica a marca de *140mm* nos primeiros 5 dias de Maio!

A ver se a "estação quente" que se apróxima não dura muitas semanas!!


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Madrugada com aguaceiros, ainda muitas nuvens no céu, mas o sol já fez a sua aparição.


----------



## supercell (5 Mai 2012 às 12:41)

Bom dia, esta manhã esta a ser calma, com algumas nuvens e vento fraco


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Mai 2012 às 13:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Agora que acabaram os eventos dos últimos dias, fica a marca de *140mm* nos primeiros 5 dias de Maio!
> 
> A ver se a "estação quente" que se apróxima não dura muitas semanas!!



Boa tarde,

Podemos dizer que 2ª e 3ª Feira serão dias de alguma pinga na nossa zona (outra frente a cruzar as nossas bandas c/ alguma actividade e que pode deixar acumulados razoáveis mas na minha opinião nada comparado com este último evento!!!!). 

A partir de 4ªFeira de facto o tempo tende a estabilizar-se na nossa zona e acho que a Dorsal Africana não vai ficar muito tempo ao nosso lado e que o calor que deverá entrar em todos os níveis na segunda metade da próxima semana não deve durar mais de 1 semana consecutiva....

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.....


----------



## Paula (5 Mai 2012 às 20:11)

Boa tarde. Dia um pouco nublado por Braga, mas com algumas abertas. Durante a tarde fui até Apúlia, que pertence a Esposende, e esteve por lá uma tarde fantástica. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, bastante agradável. Pena o mar estar bravo, senão até dava para chegar mais perto 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mai 2012 às 21:37)

1º aguaceiro de hoje neste momento.

Agora Aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tive um dia bem agradável, com bastante sol e algumas nuvens até ao início da tarde. Depois de tantos dias consecutivos com chuva até sabe bem um dia como este. 
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e a lua ilumina a noite.


----------



## Stinger (6 Mai 2012 às 04:37)

Vim agora da senhora da pedra em gaia e começou a chover fraco .

No porto ainda nao havia nada de chuva


----------



## GabKoost (6 Mai 2012 às 07:55)

Por cá Manhã cinzenta e com alguns periodos de "chuva molha tolos" durante a madrugada.

Venha de lá a noite de 2ª feira. Já estou com saudades da chuva!


----------



## supercell (6 Mai 2012 às 09:27)

Bom dia, por aqui esta um dia soalheiro, com algumas nuvens.


----------



## xes (6 Mai 2012 às 11:11)

Pelos vistos aqui chovem de madrugada, 3.0mm até agora


----------



## Estação SP (6 Mai 2012 às 11:13)

*Um dia bem agradavel por aqui, com céu limpo.*


*Dados Atuais:**

Temperatura: 17,0ºC
Humidade: 62%

Vento: 10,1km/h de W
Rajada: 16,6km/h*


----------



## Paula (6 Mai 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia. Manhã um pouco cinzenta por aqui, com períodos de chuva fraca.
Hoje o dia não deve dar para grandes acumulações 

Por agora volta a chover


----------



## supercell (6 Mai 2012 às 13:35)

Céu pouco nublado e tempo soalheiro, nem parece que amanha vai chover


----------



## supercell (6 Mai 2012 às 20:51)

Que dia soalheiro


----------



## CptRena (6 Mai 2012 às 21:48)

supercell disse:


> Que dia soalheiro



Verdade. Agora é esperar pela instabilidade de amanhã  e prepararmo-nos para as altas temperaturas  previstas após a instabilidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mai 2012 às 21:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Por cá Manhã cinzenta e com alguns periodos de "chuva molha tolos" durante a madrugada.
> 
> Venha de lá a noite de 2ª feira. Já estou com saudades da chuva!



Boa noite,

Também estou com saudades da preciosa chuvinha que deverá ser a principal protagonista desta 2ªFeira à noite. 

Os 2 principais modelos globais (ECM e GFS) carregam mais a precipitação no Minho no início da madrugada desta 3ªFeira....

Neste último evento da 1ª quinzena espero acumular à volta de 30 litros/m2

Boa semana a todos......


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, para já não chove, mas é uma questão de horas...

   Boa semana para todos!


----------



## CptRena (7 Mai 2012 às 12:24)

Bom dia

Por aqui deu uns pingos entre as 10-11 acumulou na EMA702 (Universidade de Aveiro) 1,3mm.
Agora não chove e o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

Vários dias depois eis que regresso ao nosso cantinho molhado (muito molhado...).
Folgo em ver a animação que tem havido na nossa região. Não veio com o inverno, foi com a primavera.

Hoje o dia acordou com um manto de nuvens a despejar chuva fraca. Mais chuva...Não que esteja cheio dela mas apenas a confirmação que continua a cair (mesmo agora).
O vento é fraco a moderado (rajadas) de SSO.
O acumulado do dia é de *5,3 mm.*
Com este valor o *acumulado de precipitação de Maio* é agora de *97,9 mm* (ainda não ultrapassou a média do mês), repartido assim de forma até democrática:
Dia 1 - 6,3 mm
Dia 2 - 15,7 mm
Dia 3 - 25,4 mm
Dia 4 - 28,4 mm
Dia 5 - 9,4 mm
Dia 6 - 7,4 mm


*Atual

T: 15,6ºC
Hr: 92%
P. condensação: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1015 hPa
Vento médio: 18,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 30,2 km\h de SSO​*


----------



## boneli (7 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Vários dias depois eis que regresso ao nosso cantinho molhado (muito molhado...).
> Folgo em ver a animação que tem havido na nossa região. Não veio com o inverno, foi com a primavera.
> ...




Já agora quanto é que é a média do mês?


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2012 às 16:01)

boneli disse:


> Já agora quanto é que é a média do mês?


Aproximadamente 120mm boneli

Entretanto o acumulado é de 6,3 mm.
Continua a chover fraco mas continuamente, com vento constante.
Se se confirmarem as previsões, na próxima madrugada deverá chover bastante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2012 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui estou a ter um dia muito cinzento, o sol ainda não apareceu até agora.
A chuva que tem caído principalmente durante a tarde tem sido fraca e o vento também se tem feito sentir mais durante a tarde, em geral fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Mai 2012 às 18:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui estou a ter um dia muito cinzento, o sol ainda não apareceu até agora.
> A chuva que tem caído principalmente durante a tarde tem sido fraca e o vento também se tem feito sentir mais durante a tarde, em geral fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas.




Boa tarde Ruipedroo,

Não te preocupes que a nossa cidade vai ser bem regada na próxima madrugada!!! O melhor ainda está para vir em termos de precipitação masa nada comparado com a semana passada onde tivemos 100mm em 2 dias.... 

Hoje de manhã e de tarde podemos dizer que tivemos principalmente chuva fraca intermitente com base de nuvens muito baixa (menos de 400m) e algumas rajadas moderadas de SW mas pouco significativas. 

Esteticamente foi um dia de inverno com temperaturas baixas para a época mas já sabemos que vão disparar em Braga à partir de Quarta-Feira com a subida da dorsal.....

Aproveitem esta chuvinha porque depois vem um Mini-Verão temporário!!!

Fiquem bem....


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2012 às 21:08)

GRANDE diluvio agora


----------



## Estação SP (7 Mai 2012 às 22:29)

*Precipitaçao total até ao mometo: 11,2mm
Com aguaçeiros por vezes com alguma intencidade.


Dados Atuais:
Temperatura: 16,5ºC
Humidade: 95%

Vento: 18,0km/h de S
Rajada: 30,2km/h


Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura máxima: 17,6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 38,9km/h*


----------



## xes (7 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Por aqui acumulado de hoje 11.4mm e continua a chover forte.

Acumulado do mes até agora 78mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2012 às 22:57)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco e certinho, com alguns períodos de chuva mais intensa e o vento sopra fraco, são as condições que marcam esta noite bem amena.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai chovendo por vezes com intensidade, sigo com *12.2 mm *acumulados ( pelas 21:00h tinha *3.6 mm* )

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *9.7 ºc* 

tempª máxima : *15.1 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *54 Km/h* de SW às 11:58 h 

*Actual*

tempª 14.3 ºc 

Vento SSW: 28 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.7 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Vai chovendo fraco, muito nevoeiro neste momento.

Maio já muito perto dos *100 mm* acumulados desde o dia 1, sigo com *92 mm *em 7 dias....

Penso que amanhã irei ultrapassar a barreira dos 100 mm 

Não fossem aqueles mêses de Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março tão abaixo da média e neste momento já estaria acima dos 1000 mm para este ano hidrológico...


----------



## Paula (7 Mai 2012 às 23:07)

Boa noite.
Por Braga o dia foi cinzento e com alguma chuva, por vezes moderada.
De tarde estive pela Póvoa de Lanhoso onde também choveu uma boa parte da tarde, embora a maioria das vezes fraco. 

Em Braga, por agora, volta a pingar. Já devemos ir com uns bons acumulados


----------



## Paula (7 Mai 2012 às 23:14)

Chove com bastante intensidade, neste momento


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2012 às 23:17)

Paula disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade, neste momento



Por aqui também recomeça a chover mais intenso neste momento.

EDIT : chuva forte agora !


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

Boa Noite!!!

Sigo com AGUACEIROS FORTISSIMOS, parece que esta uma torneira aberta lá fora.
Neste momento está quente lá fora sigo com uns agradáveis 16,1ºC, 95% de HR.
O acumulado de hoje já vai nos 14,4 mm e este mês de Maio até agora já tenho um acumulado de 103,0mm.

Muito abafada a noite de hoje algo estranho em tempo de chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2012 às 23:24)

Por aqui também chove forte neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Continua a rega e agora com aguaceiros por vezes moderados.
O vento também faz companhia, fraco a moderado e com rajadas.

O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia é agora de *19,0 mm*.

*Atual

T: 15,9ºC
Hr: 95%
P.Condensação: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio: 10,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 19,8 km\h de SO​*


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2012 às 23:46)

Uma acalmia agora, chove fraco.

*15.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## 1337 (7 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

chove fraco com periodos de chuva forte por vezes, mas que bafo que está. É raro num dia de chuva estar calor


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

Neste momento a chuva faz uma pausa e o vento aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Mai 2012 às 00:26)

Boa noite,

De momento chuva fraca, depois de períodos de chuva moderada.

Continuação


----------



## GabKoost (8 Mai 2012 às 01:02)

Noite abafada e de nevoeiro aqui a 400m de altitude.

O dia de ontem acabou com 15mm. Vamos ver se acumulamos mais uns tantos durante a noite e manhã!

Seria óptimo para enfrentar o mini Verão que se apróxima!

O mês de Maio, nesta zona, já rendeu uns excelentes *160mm*!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Mai 2012 às 01:47)

GabKoost disse:


> Noite abafada e de nevoeiro aqui a 400m de altitude.
> 
> O dia de ontem acabou com 15mm. Vamos ver se acumulamos mais uns tantos durante a noite e manhã!
> 
> ...




Boa noite,

Destaca-se nesta última hora a intensificação das rajadas de vento (SW) e uma temperatura bem amena (15.5ºC) mas com a sensação duma noite abafada com HR bem alta (92%).

A acumulação desta 2ªFeira também ficou por volta dos 15mm. Espero agora acumular o máximo nesta madrugada..... Ainda vamos à tempo dos Saldos.....


----------



## martinus (8 Mai 2012 às 02:21)

Chuva forte por aqui. Exactamente no modo e na hora previstos pelo Freemeteo.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2012 às 07:00)

Bom dia

A madrugada foi marcada por chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
O vento também soprou por vezes moderado com rajadas.
Agora temos apenas chuviscos e vento mais fraco.
O céu permanece ainda encoberto.
A temperatura tem oscilado entre os 15,4ºC e os 15,9ºC - uma sensação de ar morno, húmido

O *acumulado de precipitação* desde as 0h é de *27,4 mm*


E pronto, lá começa o verão daqui a pouco


----------



## GabKoost (8 Mai 2012 às 07:07)

Por cá a chuva caiu toda a noite de forma moderada / forte (a espaços), só abrandando agora pela manhã.

Neste momento a sensação de humidade é intensa e a temperatura alta.

Acumulação acima dos 18mm e a contar! A ver até onde chegamos.

Este mês de Maio já permite 2 semaninhas de sol. Mas que não dure muito! Ainda quero umas chuvas de fim de Maio e Junho!


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2012 às 07:54)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva por vezes forte, acumulados até ao momento *25.4 mm *

neste momento chove com nevoeiro muito fechado.

Maio segue com *120.4 mm* acumulados ae ao momento.


----------



## boneli (8 Mai 2012 às 12:24)

Bom dia.
Estou a ver que nestes últimos dias o pessoal por aqui está com excelentes acumulações. O mês de Maio quase com os valores de Abril o que é muito bom.
Agora vem ai uns dias de Verão e espero que por pouco tempo pois ainda não chuveu suficiente para compensar os meses de Inverno de seca!! Vamos lá ver se a partir do dia 20 e mês de Junho trás mais .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Mai 2012 às 12:56)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> noite de chuva por vezes forte, acumulados até ao momento *25.4 mm *
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Snifa,

Por esta bandas  Maio segue c/ aproximadamente 180mm acumulados até ao momento. 

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Mai 2012 às 13:15)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> Estou a ver que nestes últimos dias o pessoal por aqui está com excelentes acumulações. O mês de Maio quase com os valores de Abril o que é muito bom.
> Agora vem ai uns dias de Verão e espero que por pouco tempo pois ainda não chuveu suficiente para compensar os meses de Inverno de seca!! Vamos lá ver se a partir do dia 20 e mês de Junho trás mais .



Olá Boneli,

Se não fosse o mês Abril-Maio como o que tivemos por estas bandas estávamos bem tramados com uma seca severa/extrema. A chuvinha que apareceu nestas últimas semanas (tarde mas é melhor que nunca) não é suficiente para apagar das memórias a seca instalada em todo o território.... 

Talvez o Minho esteja atualmente em seca moderada depois destes dias chuvosos, precisamos de muito mais para repor os níveis corretos dos lençóis freáticos....

Venha sol e calor e chuvinha da boa para termos um bom mês de Maio.....

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2012 às 14:05)

Boa tarde

Mais desanuviado o céu, sem chuva até ver...
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado, por vezes com algumas abertas que deixam o sol espreitar.
O vento é fraco a moderado, muito constante de SSO.
O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia é para já de *32,8 mm*

De acordo com o IM poderemos ainda ter alguma precipitação fraca ou durante o dia de hoje ou na próxima madrugada. De qualquer forma, a chuva que tem caído já é sinónimo de um mês de Maio pelo menos dentro do normal para o nosso litoral norte. Mesmo que o sol venha para ficar, as terras estão agora muito melhor preparadas para o verão


----------



## Estação SP (8 Mai 2012 às 15:02)

Durante esta madrugada choveu bem. E a acumulaçao de precipitaçao ficou pelos *10mm*.

Agora já nao há mais chuva para nuinguem, agora vem o calor


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Mai 2012 às 17:21)

Esta madrugada que passou foi algo de extraordinária, aqui no Porto era quem mais fugia do Queimódromo ao inicio da noite...outros foram resistindo à chuva intensa que caiu e apenas amenizou seriam 4h da manhã...o acumulado esse bem interessante, já acima dos *21mm* hoje...e como disse o Aristocrata, muito embora o Inverno tenha sido mau e recuperar é difícil...parece-me que o final de Abril e início de Maio já deu para se esperar pelo menos por um Verão mais descansado...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

Por aqui chove e bem...até agora acumulou 11,4mm, mas ainda não parou


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2012 às 20:59)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por aqui chove e bem...até agora acumulou 11,4mm, mas ainda não parou



Impressionante toda a tarde a chover, mas agora ao fim da tarde está um autentico diluvio . Não esperava isto..


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 21:02)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante toda a tarde a chover, mas agora ao fim da tarde está um autentico diluvio . Não esperava isto..



Boas, diluvio!!! por cá vulgarmente a chover, mas nada demais...3,6mm/h


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2012 às 21:08)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas, diluvio!!! por cá vulgarmente a chover, mas nada demais...3,6mm/h



Engraçado como em poucos KM as diferenças sejam tantas, por exemplo a EMA daqui na ultima hora acumulou 4 mm enquanto a de Viana acumulou 0.7 mm lol


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 21:11)

1337 disse:


> Engraçado como em poucos KM as diferenças sejam tantas, por exemplo a EMA daqui na ultima hora acumulou 4 mm enquanto a de Viana acumulou 0.7 mm lol



A EMA de Viana cidade 2,7mm....

Essa de Ponte de Lima, está a mais do dobro das vizinhas


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> A EMA de Viana cidade 2,7mm....
> 
> Essa de Ponte de Lima, está a mais do dobro das vizinhas



Não é EMA essa, é uma RUEMA e já reparei que em muitas vezes que chove ai em viana não acumula nada sequer, não te fies nessa, olha para a de chafé


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 21:19)

1337 disse:


> Não é EMA essa, é uma RUEMA e já reparei que em muitas vezes que chove ai em viana não acumula nada sequer, não te fies nessa, olha para a de chafé



Sim, pode ser, mas trabalho em Viana e praticamente choveu o dia todo..digna dos 2,7mm....
A de Chafé não será muito fidedigna, pois é uma zona muito ventosa


----------



## 1337 (8 Mai 2012 às 21:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sim, pode ser, mas trabalho em Viana e praticamente choveu o dia todo..digna dos 2,7mm....
> A de Chafé não será muito fidedigna, pois é uma zona muito ventosa



Aí é que te enganas, fica á entrada da praia da amorosa, no meio dos pinheiros onde não apanha a ventania da praia, alem do mais é um edificio oficial do IM e não uma simples estação, acredito que tenha chovido bem em viana mas os 2.7 mm daquela hora nessa estação tenho quase a certeza que estão errados, até porque acredito que possa ter sido mais do que isso...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 21:57)

1337 disse:


> Aí é que te enganas, fica á entrada da praia da amorosa, no meio dos pinheiros onde não apanha a ventania da praia, alem do mais é um edificio oficial do IM e não uma simples estação, acredito que tenha chovido bem em viana mas os 2.7 mm daquela hora nessa estação tenho quase a certeza que estão errados, até porque acredito que possa ter sido mais do que isso...



Sei perfeitamente onde fica, passo lá grandes partes dos dias, nas minhas diligencias externas ligadas ao meu trabalho, conheço bem a zona...uma das praias mais ventosas do país, instalada a 1,5km da praia, num pinhal,mas no ponto mais alto das redondezas +-35metros de altitude


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 22:16)

Por cá parou a chuva... acumulou 14,1mm


----------



## supercell (8 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

Boa noite, por aqui um dia de Sol, só a partir das 20h é que começou a vir nebulosidade.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

Boas, 

por aqui vai chovendo certinho e persistente,  *26.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *13.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *15.5 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *52 Km/h* de SW  às 13:45 h


*Dados actuais*

tempª 14.3 ºc 

Vento SSW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.3 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## boneli (8 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

Boa Noite

Durante a tarde a chuva foi precistente..não foi aquela chuva forte mas continua e que deu para um bom acumulado!! Pelos vistos esta noite e manhã poderemos ainda ter alguns aguaceiros e depois bem....vamos disfrutar deste calor que digamos é moderado e até poderá saber bem!!! Parece que são poucos dias e depois voltaremos ás temperaturas mais normais para Maio e quem sabe mais alguma .


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

*27.0 mm* actuais e a subir, vamos lá ver se vou aos 30 mm antes da meia noite...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

1337 disse:


> Aí é que te enganas, fica á entrada da praia da amorosa, no meio dos pinheiros onde não apanha a ventania da praia, alem do mais é um edificio oficial do IM e não uma simples estação, acredito que tenha chovido bem em viana mas os 2.7 mm daquela hora nessa estação tenho quase a certeza que estão errados, até porque acredito que possa ter sido mais do que isso...


Engraçado que conheço muito bem a Amorosa, mas nunca soube da existência dessa estação, hei de verificar isso.

Por aqui tive mais um dia muito cinzento, o sol apareceu poucas vezes e sempre muito timidamente. A chuva marcou mais a manhã e o fim da tarde, mas de um modo geral sem importância. O vento soprou fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante o inicio da tarde.

Neste momento vai chuviscando.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Engraçado que conheço muito bem a Amorosa, mas nunca soube da existência dessa estação, hei de verificar isso.
> 
> Por aqui tive mais um dia muito cinzento, o sol apareceu poucas vezes e sempre muito timidamente. A chuva marcou mais a manhã e o fim da tarde, mas de um modo geral sem importância. O vento soprou fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante o inicio da tarde.
> 
> Neste momento vai chuviscando.



EMA de Viana do Castelo - Chafé
Coordenadas Google Earth:
N - 41º38`55.75
O - 8º49´19.71


----------



## Minho (8 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Por Melgaço madrugada e final de tarde de aguaceiros, nebulosidade baixa e muita humidade.

Total precipitação: 28 mm

E ao fim de um mês eis que as temperaturas voltam a alcançar os 18ºC


----------



## boneli (8 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Engraçado que conheço muito bem a Amorosa, mas nunca soube da existência dessa estação, hei de verificar isso.
> 
> Por aqui tive mais um dia muito cinzento, o sol apareceu poucas vezes e sempre muito timidamente. A chuva marcou mais a manhã e o fim da tarde, mas de um modo geral sem importância. O vento soprou fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante o inicio da tarde.
> 
> Neste momento vai chuviscando.



É bem visivel, mesmo junta à estrada no meio do Pinhal.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite

A chuva lá vai caindo, agora fraca. Mais um pouco que é para os solos se manterem húmidos antes do rei sol os secarem.
Felizmente que tem tocado a todos
O vento mantêm a sua tónica há longas e longas horas: fraco a moderado e sempre de SSO.
A temperatura também não apresenta grande variabilidade.
O *acumulado de precipitação*é agora de *34,8 mm*. Com isto o total do mês segue nuns interessantes 146,4 mm.

*Atual

T: 15,4ºC
Hr: 95%
P.condensação: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Vento médio: 7,9 km\h
Rajada: 16,9 km\h​*


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2012 às 00:44)

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...sSuperficie.14.00.00615.precacu.hh.reg.PT.png
Tal como eu disse um pequeno diluvio por aqui..


----------



## GabKoost (9 Mai 2012 às 00:55)

Chove sem parar desde as 9 da noite. 

Os ultimos minutos caracterizam-se por chuva moderada constante.

Que rica maneira de terminar este pequeno inverno que tivemos literalmente, "caído do céu".

O dia de ontem terminou com +25mm e, desde as 00h00, já se acumulou 3mm!!

Excelente!


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2012 às 01:38)

Mais 7.1 mm na ultima hora. De facto impressionante não estava nada a contar com estes acumulados  . Agora chove mais fraco mas sempre persistente, bela maneira de ela se despedir


----------



## Norther (9 Mai 2012 às 01:45)

1337 disse:


> Mais 7.1 mm na ultima hora. De facto impressionante não estava nada a contar com estes acumulados  . Agora chove mais fraco mas sempre persistente, bela maneira de ela se despedir





belo acumulado, aqui pela Cova da Beira nem uma nuvem, céu limpo e noite calma sem vento


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu ainda encoberto, mas já se vislumbra algum azul...

  Quase sem vento, registo uns agradáveis 16,2º, tendência a subir!


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2012 às 11:06)

Bom dia, ontem segundo a EMA de Ponte de Lima acumulei 61.6mm , num dia em que ninguem dava nada


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mai 2012 às 12:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Chove sem parar desde as 9 da noite.
> 
> Os ultimos minutos caracterizam-se por chuva moderada constante.
> 
> ...



What's up GabKoost,

De facto a chuvinha (à moda antiga) despediu-se bem das nossas bandas e talvez volte a animar um pouco a malta do Litoral (Noroeste) antes do final do mês (Depende de vários factores à longo prazo e com uma complexidade razoável).

De qualquer das formas posso já dizer que este evento (7-8-9 Maio) rendeu aproximadamente 45mm na minha zona (ligeiramente acima da minha expetativa). 

Como já referi por cá, venha sol e calor e venha ela (chuvinha abençoada) para preparar o verão da melhor forma....

Cmps.


----------



## supercell (9 Mai 2012 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012*

Por aqui esta calor


----------



## Estação SP (9 Mai 2012 às 17:25)

Esteve céu pouco nublado, com uma temperatura agradavel e vento geralmente fraco.


*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura máxima: 20,9ºC

Temperatura mínima: 15,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 23,0km/h de SW*


Previsão de mais calor para amanhã que poderá chegar aos *23ºC*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2012 às 19:58)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tive o primeiro dia digno de maio, com bastante calor e a máxima foi pouco para além dos 25ºC. O céu manteve-se pouco nublado durante a tarde, a manhã ainda foi marcada pela presença de nuvens baixas.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2012 às 21:54)

Boas noites, 

depois de alguma chuva fraca  e nebulosidade durante a madrugada e manhã, a tarde foi soalheira e com uma subida de temperatura.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.4 ºc *

tempª máxima : *20.3 ºc *

Precipitação: *1.0 mm*

*Actual
*
tempª: 15.7ºc 

Vento: WSW : 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa

Humidade. 91%


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mai 2012 às 22:01)

Por cá de madrugada acumulou 5,4mm...depois maxima de 23,6C


----------



## Estação SP (10 Mai 2012 às 08:02)

Vai dar um bom dia de Verão. 

Temperatura atual é de *17,0ºC*
Com vento nulo de NE.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mai 2012 às 11:59)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá de madrugada acumulou 5,4mm...depois maxima de 23,6C



Eu por cá acumulei 9.7 mm e a máxima foi de 24.7ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Boas,
Por aqui tive mais um dia quente, ainda mais do que o de ontem, a máxima andou perto dos 30º. 
Quanto à nebulosidade essa foi mais abundante de tarde, mas apenas nuvens altas.


----------



## Estação SP (10 Mai 2012 às 20:51)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura máxima: 27,3ºC

Temperatura mínima: 12,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 22,3km/h de W*


Agora ao final da tarde começou-se a ver a formação de alguns cumulos. Amanhã vai ser um dia com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2012 às 22:28)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *13.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.9ºc *( a mais alta do mês e ano até ao momento)

*Actual*

tempª: 19.0 ºc 

Vento: NNW : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.2 hpa

Humidade:78 %

Dia de céu por vezes com algumas nuvens altas, aumento de nebulosidade, média e alta ao fim do dia, já se sentiu algum calor durante a tarde..


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2012 às 20:38)

Bom fim de tarde

Dia nublado mas abafado. A nebulosidade é média e alta por cá, pelo que para já não se prevê qualquer precipitação.
O vento tem sido fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.

*Extremos

Tmín: 15,8ºC
Tmáx: 29,1ºC
Hr. mín: 20%
Hr. máx: 76%
Vento méd máx: 20,9 km\h
Rajada máx: 29,9 km\h*​--------
*Atual

T: 21,8ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa​*


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

hoje esteve um dia abafado, a máxima foi muito semelhante à de ontem mas parecia mais quente devido ao céu encoberto e vento muito fraco...

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *16.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.7 º**c *


*Actual*

tempª 21.7 ºc 

Vento ESE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.5 hpa

Humidade: 69 %

Continua o ambiente calmo e muito abafado a esta hora, céu encoberto, a noite segue tropical..


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Mai 2012 às 13:20)

Por cá já vai nos 30C


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Mai 2012 às 14:45)

Espinho, já vai nos 24,5ºC máxima registada até agora.
Se for até ao nó da A29 na saída de Espinho devem estar 30ºC, pois o normal é andar 1km para Este, desde o centro de espinho até lá, que a temperatura sobe logo 5ºC.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Espinho, já vai nos 24,5ºC máxima registada até agora.
> Se for até ao nó da A29 na saída de Espinho devem estar 30ºC, pois o normal é andar 1km para Este, desde o centro de espinho até lá, que a temperatura sobe logo 5ºC.



Boa tarde Miguel96,

É verdade o que diz e por estas bandas por exemplo já constatei uma coisa engraçada no verão: Sair de Braga com 34-35ºC e chegar a Esposende e levar com apenas 20ºC (Céu limpo em ambos os locais mas a brisa marítima faz toda a diferença).....

Um abraço...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mai 2012 às 19:28)

Já tinha saudades deste tempo...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mai 2012 às 20:45)

Dia muito abafado hoje na Invicta. Às 16h00 um termómetro na Rua dos Clérigos indicava 28ºC.


----------



## Estação SP (13 Mai 2012 às 11:57)

*Temperatura mínima:* *14,9ºC*

Por aqui está encoberto, com uma temperatura de *20,8ºC*
Vento de NE muito fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mai 2012 às 12:27)

Eu tenho uma ligeira impressao que hoje vai chuviscar é porque ja esta a chover em alguns locais aqui no norte, mas também segundo o radar do Instituto de Meteorologia, o litoral norte está cheio de células a este, que são de chuva fraca ou chuviscos.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2012 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia abafado, principalmente depois daquelas duas semanas que tivemos com máximas sempre abaixo dos 20ºc...mesmo assim hoje já menos abafado que ontem por aqui...máxima de *24,8ºc*...sigo com actuais *22,3ºc* e *66%* de humidade relativa...céu praticamente limpo...

Continuação de bom fim de semana...


----------



## Fi (13 Mai 2012 às 18:36)

Boa tarde. 

A madrugada pautou-se pelo nevoeiro.

O dia foi menos quente e começa a soprar uma brisa ténue de Oeste.
Mais alguém sente um cheiro intenso a incêndio?


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Fi disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A madrugada pautou-se pelo nevoeiro.
> 
> ...



Por aqui nada se sente...começa a baixar a temperatura...


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

Fi disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A madrugada pautou-se pelo nevoeiro.
> 
> ...



Por cá nada de cheiros
Hoje não subiu tanto a maxima, ficou pelos 27C e mais humido que ontem...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2012 às 19:51)

Actuais *20,7ºc*...humidade nos *73%*...alguma nebulosidade mais baixa começa a chegar vinda de oeste...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mai 2012 às 21:56)

Já bem mais fresco lá fora, as casas ainda algo abafadas, actuais 18,8ºc e 73% de humidade relativa...amanhã o cenário não será tão tórrido no litoral do "Litoral Norte"...


----------



## supercell (13 Mai 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite,  em Anadia por volta das 12 horas caiu um aguaceiro com pingos grossos, mas nada de especial. de resto sol e calor


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mai 2012 às 22:09)

Fi disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A madrugada pautou-se pelo nevoeiro.
> 
> ...



Boa Noite Fi 

Desculpa só ter visto o teu comentário agora, esse cheiro a incêndio que tu sentes agora vem daqui do concelho de Espinho, mais propriamente no pinhal ao pé da Nave Polivalente de Espinho, pois de tarde fartou-se de apitar a sirene dos bombeiros e decidi ir á janela do meu avô no 2º andar e a Este mais ou menos 1,5km na direcção da Rua 33( se nao souberes ver mapa), era muito visivel a nuvem de fumo para aqueles lados. Eu digo que o incêndio é nesse pinhal porque vi os bombeiros a ir na direcção Este para os lados de Silvalde, Espinho.

*Pessoal deixo-vos um aviso, para quem tem terrenos florestais ou vive em terrenos perto de pinhais se vir que existe um enorme acumulado de lixo nesse terreno , não exitem em ir limpar ou tentar descobrir de quem é esse terreno pois contribui para que nao haja o aumento do efeito de estufa e que para a temperatura do Planeta Terra não suba 2 ou 3ºC e já agora façam com que nao destruam os pinhais pois fazem falta para absorver o Dioxido de Carbono e transformá-lo em Oxigénio.*


PLANTEM MUITO MAIS ARVÓRES E LIMPEM OS TERRENOS FLORESTAIS E MATAGAIS PESSOAL, RECOMENDAÇÃO PARA ESTE VERÃO. 
VIGIEM OS PINHAIS PESSOAL, SE NAO QUISEREM SAIR DE CASA COMPREM UNS BINOCULOS PARA VIGIAR OS VULTOS.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mai 2012 às 22:10)

supercell disse:


> Boa noite,  em Anadia por volta das 12 horas caiu um aguaceiro com pingos grossos, mas nada de especial. de resto sol e calor



Supercell acredito muito que tenha chovido aí, segundo o radar também nao deve ter sido esse unico sítio a ter chovido, ainda bem, assim a terra agradece.


----------



## supercell (13 Mai 2012 às 22:21)

Pois é, primeiro ainda desconfiei mas logo percebi que começara a cair pingos grossos que chegaram para molhar o vidro do carro.
Pelas previsões avizinha-se mais chuva a partir do meio da próxima semana e descida da temperatura, vai voltar tudo os casacos


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

supercell disse:


> Pelas previsões avizinha-se mais chuva a partir do meio da próxima semana e descida da temperatura, vai voltar tudo os casacos



Boa noite

Para o final da semana a temperatura irá cair com a entrada de ar polar marítimo, inserido numa corrente de N\NO. Talvez caia alguma precipitação mas para já não há certezas quanto a isso.
Certo certo é a temperatura dar um "trambolhão", mas é a primavera e situações destas são normais

Quanto ao clima de hoje e ontem: calor, de dia e de noite. Interessante!
Hoje por volta das 10h assisti a queda de precipitação, pingos bem grossos mas que quase nem molharam o chão. Pouco depois, essas nuvens escuras lá deram lugar a um céu pouco nublado.
O vento tem soprado fraco

Dados atuais (23.10h aprox.) e extremos de ontem e de hoje:






Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de ontem:
*
tempª mínima: *15.8 ºc*

tempª máxima: *28.3 ºc* ( a mais alta do mês e ano até ao momento)

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.5ºc*

tempª máxima: *25.6 ºc*


*Actual
*
tempª: 15.9 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Céu a ficar nublado por nuvens baixas neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Mai 2012 às 00:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tive uma manhã bem fresca devido à presença de nuvens baixas que ao longo da manhã foram desaparecendo, permitindo o sol de aquecer o resto do dia, que mesmo assim acabou por não ser tão quente, 23ºC de máxima. 
Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo.

Abraço.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã bem agradável, quase sem vento, algumas (poucas) nuvens e 15,6º.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

O dia de ontem apresentou bastante bruma e até mesmo algumas (poucas) nuvens baixas que conseguiam ultrapassar a barreira de montanha aqui ao lado (Oeste). Um dia agradável, tipicamente primaveril. Já ao final do dia o céu vestiu uma cor cinzenta, fruto da nebulosidade baixa vinda das zonas mais litorais.
A *Tmín* foi de *12,3ºC* e a *Tmáx* de *23,2ºC*.

Hoje o dia já se apresentou com céu pouco nublado com referiu o *Veterano* ; apenas alguma nebulosidade alta, e o vento tem sido fraco dos quadrante NNE a E - aliás como esperado. Hoje as zonas mais litorais, nomeadamente pelo final da tarde\noite, vão poder sentir uma subida notória da temperatura. Há que aproveitar hoje e amanhã, seja de dia ou de noite. Depois lá teremos o regresso do tempo mais fresco para o final da semana. É a dita normalidade, é a primavera agora a comandar...

*Atual

T: 25,7ºC
Hr: 23%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de ENE
Rajada: 5,4 km\h de E​*


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2012 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de ontem*

tempª mínima:*13.9ºc *

tempª máxima: *19.3 ºc *

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima:*13.3 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *25.1 ºc* 


*Dados actuais*

tempª: 21.6 ºc 

Vento: NNE:3Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 52 %


Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, depois da descida de temperatura acentuada de ontem, em que a máxima nem aos 20 graus chegou, hoje voltou a sentir-se algum calor, amanhã deverá subir a temperatura mais um pouco... para depois volotar a descer acentuadamente, acompanhando o regresso de chuva...

Neste momento uma bela noite tropical...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2012 às 23:09)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi de facto bem diferente do ontem.
Mais luminoso, mais quente e seco e com vento oposto (hoje de NNE e ontem de SO), vento este que sopra agora mesmo de N.
Está uma bela noite, longe da tropicalidade das zonas mais litorais (como esperado) mas ainda assim apetecível...

*Extremos

Tmín: 13,5ºC (01.27h)
Tmáx: 28,0ºC (16.29h)*

*Atual

T: 15,3ºC
Hr: 66%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h de N
Rajada: 4,7 km\h de N​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Boas noites,
De facto hoje esteve um dia bem mais quente que o de ontem, um calor bem incomodativo, com uma máxima perto dos 29ºC. 
Muito sol, alguns cirrus na parte da tarde e vento quase nulo foram o resto das condições deste dia. 

Neste momento segue-se uma noite algo agradável.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

Por cá foi dia de 30,7C


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2012 às 08:21)

Bom dia. O vento leste que se faz sentir já fez subir a temperatura até aos 21º, apesar de uma estação de rádio ter anunciado há minutos que "estavam 15º no Porto".

 Céu com poucas nuvens, um cheirinho a Verão!


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 11:26)

Hoje deverá ser um dia muito quente no Litoral norte, vale do Douro e vales do Minho e Ave.


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2012 às 13:24)

Boa tarde

Por aqui pela Gafanha segue bem quentinho

T:    31,2°C
HR: 37%
SE@6,4km/h
P:   1009hPa
IILHAVOG2

E pela EMA702-Aveiro (Universidade)

T:    31°C
HR: 23,2%
SE@18km/h
P:   --hPa


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2012 às 14:03)

Continente 


Previsão para 4ª feira, 16 de maio de 2012

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade
durante a tarde nas regiões do Norte e Centro, onde há
possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


Nem tinha reparado nisto


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

1337 disse:


> Continente
> 
> 
> Previsão para 4ª feira, 16 de maio de 2012
> ...





Até ao momento limpinho pelo satélite, só umas altas pra marcar presença.


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2012 às 14:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até ao momento limpinho pelo satélite, só umas altas pra marcar presença.



Estranho que no estofex também metem qualquer coisa se fores a ver LOL


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

Boa tarde. Cerca de 31º aqui pelo Porto, nuvens altas misturadas com bruma de calor, mas não vejo condições para muito mais...


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 15:29)

A acontecer alguma coisa, será pela tarde e noite no Interior e em areas de montanha


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

Que bafo! Ao menos é seco mas mesmo assim demasiado quente.

T:    33,2°C
HR: 35%
NE@10,1km/h
P:    1007hPa
IILHAVOG2

Pela EMA702 temos:


T:    33,3°C
HR: 22,7%
SE@10,8km/h
P:    --hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2012 às 15:50)

Acabadinho de chegar da praia de Angeiras após o meu baptismo deste ano no Oceano. 
E que condições. Uma brisa de Leste quente ( mais de 30 graus) e água do mar sem nortadas há mais de um mês surpreendentemente , ou não,“quentinha”. A bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico marca 18,7º.  Achei-a mais quente, por acaso. Eu só consigo nadar ( e hoje dei umas boas braçadas) com ela perto dos 20º.
Enfim: muito poucos dias de Julho e Agosto terão estas condições para umas braçadas no Oceano.
E amanhã tudo termina...


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2012 às 16:27)

Neste mometo estam *32,8ºC* 
Com um vento muito fraco de NW


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2012 às 22:23)

Boas noites, 

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano e mês até ao momento, céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta..

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima : *16.3 ºc *

tempª máxima : *30.0 ºc *


*Dados actuais
*
tempª: 22.5 ºc 

Vento:SSE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.7 hpa

Humidade: 52%


Amanhã e nos próximos dias as temperaturas vão descer bastante..


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2012 às 22:32)

Melgaço, de modo igual ao resto do litoral norte atingiu hoje a máxima no ano com 31,6ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 22,5ºC


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2012 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com vento de sudoeste, a puxar chuva. Para já 15,4º.


----------



## boneli (17 Mai 2012 às 14:58)

Depois de uma Quarta-feira quente em que despultou um grande incêndio aqui por Braga ( para variar) e de os últimos dias teram sido bastante quentes para esta época finalmente um acentuada descida da temperatura..venha agora essa chuvinha para este fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

como seria de esperar hoje ocorreu uma descida acentuada da temperatura máxima, máxima essa que nem aos 20 graus chegou, céu por vezes muito nublado.

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *14.1 ºc *

tempª máxima: *18.8 ºc* ( menos *11.2 ºc* que a máxima de ontem )

*Actual*

tempª: 14.3 ºc 

Vento: NW : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.8 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

Boa noite, 
Depois de um dia tão quente como o de ontem, que nem se aguentava, a temperatura decide descer mais de dez graus no dia de hoje, que teve uma manhã muito nublada, mas pela tarde foi limpando, mas sempre com algum vento. Máx. de 21.6º.

Neste momento o céu está bastante nublado por nuvens baixas e sente-se uma brisa fraca e bem fresca.


----------



## CptRena (18 Mai 2012 às 17:24)

WOW!

Começou a chover há pouco, mas a chover bem. Ela vem tocada com vento de O-NO. Mas é uma chuva leve (estratiforme).

T: 19,8°C
HR: 69%
O@5,0km/h
P: 1006hPa

No radar a mancha que deixou aqui alguma pluviosidade (azul sobre a ria de Aveiro)




copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## supercell (18 Mai 2012 às 19:25)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2012
> WOW!
> 
> Começou a chover há pouco, mas a chover bem. Ela vem tocada com vento de O-NO. Mas é uma chuva leve (estratiforme).
> ...



Tens razão, o tempo está fechado e esta permanentemente a chover.

Venha ela!


----------



## Paula (18 Mai 2012 às 20:03)

Boa noite.
Mas que dia, depois de uma quarta-feira super quente 

Durante a tarde começaram a cair as primeiras pingas.
Por agora chove com um pouco mais de intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mai 2012 às 20:11)

Boa Noite!!!!

Desde as 14h45m desta tarde a Cidade de Espinho verificou alguns chuviscos ao inicio da tarde que veio a intensificar-se a partir das 17h30.
Espinho, já vai com um acumulado para o dia de hoje de 2,6 até ao momento e agora chove moderado com bastante intensidade.

Sigo com 13,8ºC,vento com rajadas até aos 20 km/h, 89% de humidade e 1009,5 hPa de Pressão.

As células parece que vão passar todas por aqui e nao só, também pelos arredores do litoral norte.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2012 às 20:32)

Boas , 

chove com intensidadade por aqui, *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento

Está frio, 11.3 ºc actuais ( mínima do dia até ao momento)

Maio quase nos *130 mm* mensais ,sigo com *129.4 mm *


----------



## supercell (18 Mai 2012 às 22:01)

Neste momento parou de chover, o que acham que pode acontecer para amanha  de manha aqui para o norte? 
Pelo que vejo no radar, está-se a aproximar uma nuvem que promete, a aproximar-se de Peniche.


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia, acabei de acordar com um aguaceiro torrencial de media duranção, acompanhado de granizo.
Choveu mesmo muito, ainda pensei que aparecesse alguma trovoada à mistura, mas estava frio lá fora, era uma nuvem negra e baixa. 
Depois da passagem desta nuvem avistam-se algumas nuvens e bastante sol no horizonte.


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Neste momento o céu está encoberto, e com um vento fraco, no horizonte do lado do oceano são visíveis algumas nuvens grandes, que se aproximam calmamente do Litoral, dentro de algum tempo devem cá chegar.


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 16:11)

Para o lado do Porto é visível uma nuvem grande e branca de desenvolvimento vertical.
Como é que está o tempo para os lados do Porto?


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2012 às 16:14)

supercell disse:


> Para o lado do Porto é visível uma nuvem grande e branca de desenvolvimento vertical.
> Como é que está o tempo para os lados do Porto?



  Pelo Porto chuvisca, céu encoberto, depois de uma manhã ainda com bastante sol.


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

Então deve ser mais a norte do Porto que chove mais, daqui consigo ver uma grande nuvem


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 20:47)

Neste momento, tenho uma nuvem grande e negra a sul de mim, mesmo próxima, parece uma nuvem típica com trovoada, mas ainda não vi nada, é mesmo muito negra...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

Bom fim de dia

Dias atarefados e pouco tempo para passar por cá.
A animação voltou ontem e o calor já é uma miragem...A chuva marcou ontem presença e hoje mais timidamente.
Hoje apenas a relatar chuviscos pela manhã e 2 aguaceiros moderados pela tarde mas de curta duração.
O tempo apresenta-se fresco, mas ao longo da semana irá certamente aquecer um pouco para valores dentro do "normal".

Seguem-se os dados meteo de ontem e de hoje aqui no burgo de Paços de Ferreira:


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 21:32)

Tenho uma boa noticia, esta atrovejar na serra um pouco a sul de mim, que grande clarão!! 
A nuvem é mesmo negra, esta a deslocar-se para a serra , estava na janela e te me assustei.


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2012 às 01:10)

Boa noite

Caiu por aqui um aguaceiro moderado (rain rate)  há coisa de 5-10min atrás.
Só pipocas no radar.


----------



## Fi (20 Mai 2012 às 02:26)

Um trovão! Credo, abanou a casa toda!


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2012 às 03:19)

Cai um aguaceiro agora. A electricidade há 10min esteve instável por momentos (lâmpada CFL piscou várias vezes e o router bloqueou). Mas não houve sinal de trovoada próxima, apenas se observam alguns registos no website do IM que não foram audíveis por aqui.


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 10:02)

Durante a noite por volta das 3 da manha começou a chover e a cair granizo, quando de repente caiu um trovão bem forte perto da minha casa, que me fez acordar completamente.
Neste momento está a chover e é visível uma nuvem escura que se aproxima de terra.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2012 às 10:25)

Bons dias, 

a noite foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com trovoada..

Mínima até ao momento: *7.7 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas : *11.3 mm* ( rain rate máximo *82.3 mm/h *)

*Actual*

tempª: 10.2 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 7Km/h

Pressão: 1010.8 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

Tempo frio,céu muito nublado a ameaçar mais chuva e trovoadas...

Maio segue com *144.6 mm* acumulados  , já ultrapassou o mês de Outubro/2011..


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2012 às 10:31)

Por cá durante a madrugada 3.6mm agora começou a chover novamente....


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2012 às 10:34)

Aristocrata disse:


>



Boas
Essa tua versão do cumulus tem valores no cabeçalho diferentes do meu, não deveria ser igual

Edit
A minha


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2012 às 12:59)

Talvez seja da versão, tenta o upgrade para a mais recente. E o que o Aristocrata tem é as menções traduzidas para português.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2012 às 13:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Talvez seja da versão, tenta o upgrade para a mais recente. E o que o Aristocrata tem é as menções traduzidas para português.



A minha já é a versão mais recente..a "tradução" não deverá ter influencia nesses dados....


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2012 às 13:30)

Ah, nos dados. Se estás a falar da previsão, talvez a tenhas desactivado no menu Display, se falas do status das baterias, apenas nas Oregon isso está presente.


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 13:30)

Vamos lá ver o que dá para a tarde, já apareceram alguns cumulus nimbus no oceano


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2012 às 13:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah, nos dados. Se estás a falar da previsão, talvez a tenhas desactivado no menu Display, se falas do status das baterias, apenas nas Oregon isso está presente.



Sim tem a ver com os dados: Sun rises, sun sets....Tomorrow.... a minha está de acordo com estes dados  http://www.tabuademares.com/pt/viana-do-castelo/viana-do-castelo
Não sei porque diferem....


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2012 às 14:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sim tem a ver com os dados: Sun rises, sun sets....Tomorrow.... a minha está de acordo com estes dados  http://www.tabuademares.com/pt/viana-do-castelo/viana-do-castelo
> Não sei porque diferem....



O problema deverá estar relacionado com a coordenadas.
Nesta altura do ano, um dia com 12h de sol e um crescimento de 1 segundo por dia, só na região do equador. 
Aqueles dados do Aristocrata devem ser, não de Paços de Ferreira mas de São Tomé e Príncipe.


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 19:18)

Por aqui nada a registar, algumas nuvens e vento moderado durante a tarde


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Essa tua versão do cumulus tem valores no cabeçalho diferentes do meu, não deveria ser igual



Boa tarde a todos

A minha versão do cumulus é a última.
O que modifiquei foi o ficheiro "strings" que está na pasta de instalação do Cumulus.
Algumas coisas ainda não estão a meu gosto e vou tentar ainda modificar alguns nomes para português...algumas das coisas que fiz na imagem que coloquei foi com o "Paint".

Deixo aqui 2 "print screen", um do ficheiro "strings" que estou a alterar, e outro das condições (quase) atuais que o Cumulus me dá (sem as alterações que fiz no anterior):










*(O acumulado desde 1 de Outubro é de 1112,3 mm e não de 861,8 mm indicado no gráfico do Cumulus)*

Hoje tive chuva por vezes moderada durante a madrugada e depois alguns aguaceiros.
O acumulado do dia é de 7,4 mm.
O tempo mantêm-se bastante fresco, com o vento constante a ajudar a dar a sensação invernosa, mas suportável.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2012 às 19:52)

AnDré disse:


> O problema deverá estar relacionado com a coordenadas.
> Nesta altura do ano, um dia com 12h de sol e um crescimento de 1 segundo por dia, só na região do equador.
> Aqueles dados do Aristocrata devem ser, não de Paços de Ferreira mas de São Tomé e Príncipe.



Boas,
Esse é um dos dados que estará errado, pois os dias segundo o meu cumulus estão a crescer ainda +1M 49S


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mai 2012 às 21:48)

AnDré disse:


> O problema deverá estar relacionado com a coordenadas.
> Nesta altura do ano, um dia com 12h de sol e um crescimento de 1 segundo por dia, só na região do equador.
> Aqueles dados do Aristocrata devem ser, não de Paços de Ferreira mas de São Tomé e Príncipe.





filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Esse é um dos dados que estará errado, pois os dias segundo o meu cumulus estão a crescer ainda +1M 49S



---------------

Ambos tem razão, não tinha lá colocado as coordenadas. 
Mas já alterei aquilo e na próxima lá aparecerão os dados CORRECTOS!

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento é fraco de NNO.
Vamos agora começar a semana, esperando-se amanhã a possibilidade de chuva fraca\chuvisco e um ligeiro aumento da temperatura nos próximos dias. Com abundância de chuva, também o sol será muito bem-vindo.


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2012 às 22:41)

supercell disse:


> Durante a noite por volta das 3 da manha começou a chover e a cair granizo, quando de repente caiu um trovão bem forte perto da minha casa, que me fez acordar completamente.
> Neste momento está a chover e é visível uma nuvem escura que se aproxima de terra.



O raio que deu origem a esse trovão é muito provável que seja a causa da instabilidade na rede eléctrica e assim do flickering nas luzes que referi.
Agora o estado do tempo já está a começar a ser influenciado pela crista anticiclónica. O vento de norte durante a tarde é boa prova disso.


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

Claramente, foi um trovão e tanto, estava acordado por causa da chuva forte e derrepente vi um grande flash, seguido de um grande estrondo que me despertou a vontade de adormecer, passado +/- 3 segundos do flash.
Depois só cheguei a ouvir outro mais afastado.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mai 2012 às 07:42)

Bom dia

A manhã começa bem fresca com uma Tmín de 5,2ºC às 06.37h.
Neste momento estão 8,5ºC e 70% de Hr.
O vento é fraco e está a entrar nebulosidade baixa\média vinda de O\NO.

Bom começo de semana


----------



## Veterano (21 Mai 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia. A manhã começou com muitos sol, mas algumas nuvens começam a surgir.

  Estão cerca de 12º, sensação de fresco.


----------



## boneli (21 Mai 2012 às 22:07)

Chuvisca aqui chuvisca ali...vai chuviscando!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2012 às 22:23)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tive um dia muito nublado com algum chuvisco no fim da tarde e uma máxima de 17.5º.

Neste momento o céu mantém-se nublado e vai caindo um chuvisco mesmo muito fraco, quase imperceptível. 

Abraço!


----------



## CptRena (21 Mai 2012 às 23:53)

Boa noite

Por aqui também tem estado a chuviscar de vez em quando.

T:    15,8°C
HR: 84% 
ENE@2,9km/h
P:   1020hPa
IILHAVOG2


----------



## Estação SP (22 Mai 2012 às 23:16)

Temperatura máxima: *20,3ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *13,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *25,2km/h*

*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 15,6ºC

Humidade: 90%

Vento: 4,3km/h de N

Rajada: 8,6km/h


Boa Noite!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

Temos um dia verdadeiramente primaveril. A noite foi um pouco fresca mas o dia vai até bem quente.
De manhã e início da tarde ainda tínhamos alguns cúmulus no céu, mas neste momento o céu encontra-se completamente limpo (discreta neblina).
O vento vai soprando fraco de *O* (de manhã soprava de *N*).
Amanhã deveremos ter uma subida ligeira de temperatura e depois para 6ª feira teremos UM TRAMBOLHÃO! De máximas a rondar os 30ºC para máximas a rondar os 20ºC...E um fim de semana fresco para chatear o povo

*Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 28,2ºC*​
*Atual

T: 26,0ºC
Hr: 30%
P. condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa
Vento médio: 6,1 km\h de O
Rajada: 10,5 km\h de O​*


----------



## supercell (23 Mai 2012 às 20:51)

Um dia com um sol muito forte e uma brisa fresquinha, apenas avistei a formação de algumas nuvens a este, do lado da Serra.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima:* 11.9 ºc *

tempª máxima : *25.3 ºc* 


*Actual*

tempª: 17.4 ºc 

Vento:NW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 79%

Dia de céu limpo, algum calor durante a tarde...


----------



## Estação SP (23 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

Boa Noite!

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima:* 22,8ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *11,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24,5km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,8ºC

Humidade: 86%

Vento: 2,9km/h de N

Rajada: 8,6km/h


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Manhã muito agradável, já com 19,7º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Mai 2012 às 19:33)

Boa tarde,

Tarde quente por estas bandas (32ºC) mas também pelo interior da Galiza vizinha:

Temperaturas máximas de 34.9ºC en Leiro, 34ºC en Arnoia, 33.9ºC en Ourense, 33.6ºC en Ferreira de Pantón.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

Boa tarde

A meio da tarde (~15-16h) tivemos *períodos curtos de chuva fraca\chuvisco*; nada acumulou mas já foi bom ver que a chuva não quer ser arredia das nossas paragens.
Neste momento o céu apresenta boas abertas e o sol vai brilhando por longos minutos.
Bem agradável a tarde por sinal, tipicamente primaveril
Hoje a *Tmáx* cifrou-se nuns modestos *20,4ºC*, sendo 10,4ºC mais baixa que a de ontem (30,8ºC).
A *Tmín* foi de *14,1ºC*.
O vento vai soprando fraco, com rajadas por vezes moderadas, de SO.

*Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 51%
P. condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,1 hPa​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2012 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:*

tempª mínima: *13.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *18.1ºc *( menos 7.3 ºc que ontem)


*Actual*

tempª: 14.0 ºc 

Vento:  SW: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Há momentos caiu um aguaceiro curto mas forte, gotas muito grossas, em 30/40 segundos acumulou *1 mm*.

de momento não chove.


----------



## Estação SP (25 Mai 2012 às 22:47)

Boas Noites!

Já chove moderadamente por aqui...

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *21,0ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *15,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *28,1km/h de SW*

*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,5ºC

Humidade: 72%

Vento: 11,5km/h de SW

Rajada: 15,8km/h


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 09:37)

Bom dia, esta manhã está a ser marcada pelos aguaceiros, passou agora uma nuvem muito negra a sul de mim e só apanhei um braço dessa nuvem, que descarregou bem durante 1 minuto e com algum granizo misturado.


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2012 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Céu com muitas nuvens, que por vezes deixam um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mai 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia !!!

Hoje por volta das 8 horas, começou a chover moderadamente e a intensidade de chuva máxima foi de *30mm/h*, registado ás *8:*19h.
Essa meia hora de chuva seguida acumulou *2,8mm *e faz com que o total do mês Maio de precipitação acumulada na Cidade de Espinho seja de *146,0 mm*.

*Neste momento:*

*Céu parcialmente nublado*, por vezes o Sol brilha outras vezes não, muito escuro a Este e Sudeste e é visivel nuvens muito grossas escuras que mais parecem de chuva forte e granizo, se alguem de São João da Madeira ou Oliveira de Azeméis confirmasse, se passou ai alguma coisa.
O Vento sopra de *Nordeste/Este *com rajadas na ordem dos *20km/h*, *temperatura* agradável com *18,5ºC*, a *humidade* está nos *69%* e a *Pressão Atmosférica*, segundo a minha Davis está a subir abruptamente *1019,4 hPa*.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 11:02)

O sol já brilha, algumas nuvens dispersas


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mai 2012 às 11:09)

supercell disse:


> O sol já brilha, algumas nuvens dispersas



Supercell quanto acumulou de chuva hoje?
Quanto acumulastes neste mês de Maio?


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 11:16)

não possuo estação, tenho umas coisas que já fiz há mão para poder avaliar a direcção e velocidade do vento, mas não tenho mais nada.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 12:17)

Para a zona de Espinho/Porto, é visível uma nuvem grande e branca, como esta por ai o tempo?


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 12:40)

No radar das descargas eletricas aparece um ponto positivo, perto de vila do conde, confirma-se alguma trovoada para esses lados?


----------



## boneli (26 Mai 2012 às 13:18)

Chuvinha rica e boa que vai caindo aqui por Braga em forma de aguaceiros.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mai 2012 às 13:34)

Essas nuvens que eu disse anteriormente, não estão a dirigir-se para aqui, mas sim, mais ou menos na zona de Esmoriz, Maceda elas estão a dirigir-se em direção a este, fazem uma curvatura de 60º.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mai 2012 às 13:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Atenção Espinho, daqui a menos de 10 minutos vai dar aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Esta a vir mamamutes do Sul em direcção aqui.
> Veremos!!!



E?


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Para o Norte são visíveis nuvens grandes.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mai 2012 às 14:07)

Por cá uns aguaceiros de vez em quando, fracotes, acumulou 2,4mm


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Mai 2012 às 14:22)

O Sol brilha e estão 19,6ºC.
Bastante nuvens para o lado da serra, la deve chover.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 18:13)

Não choveu nada... Tarde de Sol e algum vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2012 às 19:44)

Boas,
Por aqui tive uma manhã com bastantes aguaceiros e algum vento. 
De tarde as nuvens mais ameaçadoras começaram a desaparecer dando lugar a uma tarde cheia de sol.
Neste momento predominam bastantes nuvens a oeste mas não há sinais de chuva.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

É bom saber que choveu para Braga , parece que para amanhã de manhã em Braga vão ocorrer períodos de chuva fraca de acordo com o IM.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mai 2012 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Entre as 8h e as 11 h tivemos aguaceiros moderados por aqui.
Não estava à espera, talvez chuva fraca\chuviscos e 1 ou 2 mm de acumulado. Afinal o acumulado de precipitação foi de *9,4mm*. Uma excelente rega
Como nada mais caiu fiquei-me por aí...
O céu entretanto foi ficando nublado, com boas abertas.
O vento fraco a moderado de OSO\SO.

*Tmín: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 19,6ºC

Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 85%
Pressão: 1021 hPa​*


----------



## supercell (27 Mai 2012 às 13:32)

Manhã de Sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mai 2012 às 14:39)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma longa ausência por motivo de férias cá estou de volta...
Céu nublado, continua o tempo primaveril cá no nosso litoral...o calor para já está de folga...
Na minha ausência mais um bom acumulado de precipitação, este mês já perto dos 120mm...
Actuais *20,1ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (27 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

Bastante calma esta tarde  com algum vento e algumas nuvens


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Bom fim de tarde

Hoje o dia foi farrusco, ou seja foi nublado. Poucos períodos de abertas no céu e o sol timidamente (ainda que agradável) a mostrar-se.
Ainda pingou qualquer coisa em regime de chuviscos mas longe de acumular.
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 20,1ºC

Tatual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 54%
P. Condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa​*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mai 2012 às 20:09)

Tarde muito monótona, as nuvens foram aparecendo e desaparecendo...mas nada de significativo...máxima de *21,3ºc*, por agora chegam mais alguns cúmulos, actuais *16,7ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (27 Mai 2012 às 22:45)

Dia fresquinho, com algum vento e um sol forte, agora para a noite é que ficou um frio...


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2012 às 23:08)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *11.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *19.0 ºc* 

*Actual
*
tempª 14.1 ºc 

Vento W : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Dia de céu muito nublado em especial durante a manhã,choveu fraco mas sem duração suficiente para acumular ( ontem acumulei *3.6 mm* )


----------



## Estação SP (27 Mai 2012 às 23:13)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *21,1ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *11,5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *23,0km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,3ºC

Humidade: 80%

Vento: 3,6km/h de N

Rajada: 6,5km/h


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com 14,3º e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Mai 2012 às 14:34)

Manhã e inicio de tarde algo "chocho" como se diz por estas bandas, nem sol nem chuva...céu nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura a rondar os 20ºc, por agora actuais *19,3ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa....
De madrugada atingi os *11,3ºc* de mínima...


----------



## supercell (28 Mai 2012 às 21:27)

Um dia de sol e algumas nuvens e vento.


----------



## Estação SP (28 Mai 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tempratura máxima: *21,6ºC*

Temperatura mínima:* 12,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *20,9km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,7ºC

Humidade: 78%

Vento: 2,2km/h de N

Rajada: 5,0km/h


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *10.7 ºc *

tempº máxima: *19.9 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª 13.9 ºc 

Vento: NW: 7Km/h

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Dia de céu por vezes nublado com nuvens altas, em especial durante a manhã..


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mai 2012 às 20:23)

Bom dia...ou boa noite,

Dia idêntico ao de ontem...muito embora agora o céu se comece a povoar com alguns cúmulos ameaçadores, embora não acredite que hoje chova...

Máxima de *22,5ºc*...mínima de *12,6ºc*. Sigo com uns agradável *18,2ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (29 Mai 2012 às 20:24)

Começou agora a ficar um pouco nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mai 2012 às 23:13)

Boa noite

O dia começou com céu limpo e termina com céu praticamente limpo.
O vento em geral fraco, com uma ou outra rajada moderada, variando de OSO a ONO.
Pelas 8 da manhã, o céu apresentava-se limpo aqui por casa, mas a cerca de 1 km de casa deparei-me com nevoeiro denso; cerca de 15 minutos depois, na cidade de Paredes caía um chuvisco muito miúdo (apenas se notava no vidro do carro) e o céu encontrava-se encoberto. Pela tarde já o céu estava com boas abertas, perdendo progressivamente as nuvens.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 23,2ºC

Tatual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 77%
P. condensação: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa​*
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2012 às 23:46)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *10.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *21.3 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª: 15.2 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, nevoeiro no começo da manhã.


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2012 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro/bruma pelo Porto, com 15,6º.


----------



## supercell (30 Mai 2012 às 19:26)

Dia calmo, fora o vento que foi um pouco incomodativo.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2012 às 23:32)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.0 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.8 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª:16.8 ºc 

Vento: NW: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, uma ou outra nuvem alta, amanhã deverá ocorrer uma subida de temperaturas


----------



## Estação SP (30 Mai 2012 às 23:51)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *21,4ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *16,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:* 34,6km/h*

Amanhã a temperatura máxima poderá chegar aos *30ºC*


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 14:31)

Esta um dia sem nuvens e muito abafado.


----------



## Fi (31 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

O vento rodou para NO mas a temperatura mantem-se nos 28°. Que calor!


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2012 às 17:54)

Boas tardes, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *15.9 ºc *

tempª máxima: *31.8ºc* ( máxima do Mês e ano )

*Actual:*

tempª 30.1 ºc 

Vento NNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 44%

Céu geralmente limpo, ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas e distantes.

Dia mais quente do mês e ano até ao momento, vamos lá ver se este calor serve de gatilho para ocorrerem alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial para amanhã..


----------



## CptRena (31 Mai 2012 às 18:45)

Boa tarde

Dia quente com céu maioritariamente limpo, até há momentos, que agora está forradinho por nuvens altas provenientes da instabilidade a Sul daqui.


----------



## Paula (31 Mai 2012 às 19:18)

Boas tardes!
Após algum tempo ausente, volto e volto num dia em cheio!

35ºC previstos para hoje em Braga. Acredito mesmo que a temperatura tenha andado lá perto, pois não dava para estar ao sol 
Às 9h da manhã, o autocarro em que eu seguia, já marcava 24ºC.
O vento, esse, quase nem se fez sentir.


----------



## Johnny (31 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Aposto no dia mais quente do ano, até à data, hj em Braga e arredores...

No Gerês, por volta das 14:30, ao sol e no termómetro do carro, estavam 38,5º, a escassos metros das águas da montanha...


----------



## Johnny (31 Mai 2012 às 23:45)

Hj, no Gerês, às 18:22...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2012 às 00:17)

Boa noite

Mas que brasa ontem, 5ª feira. Ui, tanto calor...
Uma subida bem notória da temperatura. Atingi a *máxima* do ano (até ao momento) com uns quentinhos *34,4ºC *- relembro que apesar de ter RS, este não tem ventoínha, pelo que o valor real deverá ser ligeiramente mais baixo, lá para os 33ºC ou a rondar...mas quente na mesma!
A noite segue também tropicalizada...mas neste momento com 20,0ºC, a tendência é para baixar até perto dos 15ºC (*mínima *de *13,4ºC* na noite anterior).

O vento tem sido fraco.
O céu esteve limpo, encobrindo-se parcialmente por nuvens altas pela tarde\noite.

Hoje, 6ª feira, o calor é certeza; já quanto a sábado teremos mais uma partida "amigável" do clima, com chuva e descida notória da temperatura. Olha, quem diria, mais uma descida da temperatura num fim de semana!


----------

